# Sony PS5 event showcase - Demon's Souls Remake and Horizon Zero Dawn 2 confirmed



## Deleted member 512337 (Jun 11, 2020)

They wont show the console


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone else hearing rumors about the pricing? Saying it's between $600-$750 USD. If so, Playstation is gonna have another PS3.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 11, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> They wont show the console



I just wanna see what this mythical ssd can do

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Anyone else hearing rumors about the pricing? Saying it's between $600-$750 USD. If so, Playstation is gonna have another PS3.



Yeah I saw that the price was "leaked" on Amazon 

Lets just say, I'd laugh very hard if that price turned out to be true


----------



## Bedel (Jun 11, 2020)

I just expect an hour of games. Let's see. 
I also expect something from Square Enix, since thay have nothing anounced from next year...


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

god the toxicity of the yt chat, oml


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2020)

All they need to do is hit a decent price point. I can all but assume games will follow, later on, especially exclusives. Not to say that I don't think they'll have a ton of games to show, but whether it's a day 1 or year 4 purchase for me depends wholly on their pricing.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't think we'll be seeing hardware, pricing or release date details today. I think this is going to be focused on games, games, games. And that's just fine with me!

Maybe I'll be wrong. It's happened before


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

if the price is higher than 400 im waiting for a slim
because at that point you might as well buy a pc


----------



## bibouboul (Jun 11, 2020)

As long as it's not as pricey as the ps3, they can't really mess this up.
Looking forward to see what the "future of gaming" is.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2020)

i believe console + 5 years of psn+ subscribtion make them worthless, with same amount of money one can easily build a POWERFULL pc WHICH OUTPERFORM any upcoming consoles, and with the all liberty to do whatsover we want.

Guess we all can survive without those not-so-limited exclusive games either.


----------



## Harkins1721 (Jun 11, 2020)

Would love to see the hardware at the end.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> i believe console + 5 years of psn+ subscribtion make them worthless, with same amount of money one can easily build a POWERFULL pc WHICH OUTPERFORM any upcoming consoles, and with the all liberty to do whatsover we want.
> 
> Guess we all can survive without those not-so-limited exclusive games either.


We're all just here for the SSD really, sony hasnt even announced any exclusives
tbh i wished that sony would just make online free and have the 'free' games that come with PSN be a bonus but that's never happening as long as theyre greedy.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> We're all just here for the SSD really, sony hasnt even announced any exclusives
> tbh i wished that sony would just make online free and have the 'free' games that come with PSN be a bonus but that's never happening as long as theyre greedy.


THAT WOULD BE A WET DREAM, $ony would never evre put free online, plus M2 SSD for ALL pc players are around for while, $ony won't able to pull anything better than that.


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> god the toxicity of the yt chat, oml


Disgusting.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2020)

$400? Sweet spot. $500 launch price? Sure. But if they want to sell the console, WE NEED TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE! Not just the controller!!!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Disgusting.
> View attachment 212978


bruh
stop tryin to kill my hype
console wars are retarded


----------



## Nomi20 (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm a strange person. I love seeing the next generation OS and UI to these consoles. I love when they do something new with those.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> bruh
> stop tryin to kill my hype
> console wars are retarded


Blame Nintendo and Sega


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> bruh
> stop tryin to kill my hype
> console wars are retarded




 
Here's more


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2020)

here are some


Stealphie said:


> Disgusting.
> View attachment 212978


''*GAYSTATION 5*'', called by pc mustard race and M$ fans XD
and in counterattack $ony fanbois say: ''*XBOTS and ''60 FPS*''
so truuuuuue.
OMEGALUL


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> View attachment 212983
> Here's more


what the actual hell
thats like saying "shitting our diapers forever" or "sucking our thumb forever" 
that shit is just immature


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> here are some
> 
> ''*GAYSTATION 5*'', called by pc mustard race and M$ fans XD
> and in counterattack $ony fanois say: ''*XBOTS and ''60 FPS*''
> ...


Here's even more
"xbox is for gays"
"PC IS BEST CONSOLE PS SUCKS"
"Xbox (poop emoji)"


----------



## cowthatcriesalot (Jun 11, 2020)

Fanboism is a disease.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Here's even more
> "xbox is for gays"
> "PC IS BEST CONSOLE PS SUCKS"
> "Xbox (poop emoji)"


Idiot: xbox and pc poopy poopy playstation god
me:


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> Here's even more
> "xbox is for gays"
> "PC IS BEST CONSOLE PS SUCKS"
> "Xbox (poop emoji)"


you know perharps both m$ $ony fanbois fight against eachother, they have nothing to say to fightback pc mustard races lul.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm gonna say the PS5 will be $399 and the PS5 Pro will be $499.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2020)

I don't think even Xbox shown their home screen, so I doubt  PS will show it yet.

I hope they don't make this mistake again. 
​


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

Hmmm... 

Predictions that sure won't come true:

They show the console, it is 499,99 and it looks like the devkit with a paint job.
The 90s style of the devkit is not enough for them, so they go 20 years back in time and the paint job makes it look a bit like a wooden Atari 2600.
The DS5 controllers battery can finally last more than 8 hours.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> god the toxicity of the yt chat, oml


It's why I always close it. I'm also extremely happy when it's disabled by the company channel, so people can't say stupid shit that makes me crawl up the wall.


----------



## dude1 (Jun 11, 2020)

Centrix said:


> I'm gonna say the PS5 will be $399 and the PS5 Pro will be $499.


I’m hoping there is no pro this time, the reason there was a midstep last time was due to the lack luster hardware both Microsoft and Sony used

Don’t get me wrong I don’t think will go back to the days of OG Xbox or earlier where consoles could beat PC gaming for a short time but at least it’s close to High-Mid tier system rather than low to mid At best
Not to mention at least it won’t be a crappy anemic laptop/tablet part for a CPU again


----------



## TheSpearGuy (Jun 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> here are some
> 
> ''*GAYSTATION 5*'', called by pc mustard race and M$ fans XD
> and in counterattack $ony fanbois say: ''*XBOTS and ''60 FPS*''
> ...





Stealphie said:


> Here's even more
> "xbox is for gays"
> "PC IS BEST CONSOLE PS SUCKS"
> "Xbox (poop emoji)"


Nah
Here in my area they are called :
Gaystation
Dicksbox
and Nintendo Bitch


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

TheSpearGuy said:


> Nah
> Here in my area they are called :
> Gaystation
> Dicksbox
> and Nintendo Bitch


Nintendo's Bitch.......... makes them money..... hmmm, pimping yakuzas...


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 11, 2020)

Having the feeling there's gonna be the classic 'one more thing' move at the end and they'll reveal the design, release date and price.


----------



## tiamat999 (Jun 11, 2020)

How will they screw up backwards compatible this time


----------



## GenNaz (Jun 11, 2020)

There's no way in hell they'd price at $599 again. Even if it means selling the hardware at a loss I can't see it happening. The memes would flow like water once again. If they do though it really would see us coming back full circle to where we started in 2005/2006. Sony riding a high and being so cocky from their previous console's success that they don't realize their hubris.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

the reason? "keep poor people off of it"


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> View attachment 212996
> the reason? "keep poor people off of it"


w h a t
I bet he bought 10.000 Virgin bucks for his birthday and now thinks he's rich


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> w h a t
> I bet he bought 10.000 Virgin bucks for his birthday and now thinks he's rich


Cant have them poor people among the people playing a hat in time online


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Cant have them poor people among the people playing a hat in time online


they should raise the price to 10$ per minute smh


----------



## moto4mods (Jun 11, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 212972​
> PlayStation promises us a look at the future of gaming, in their rescheduled PlayStation 5 event, which is set to take place later today. There's not much time left before the show kicks off, so settle in, get your memes and popcorn, and be sure to have your hype train boarding pass. The event will begin at 1pm PDT, 3pm CDT, 9pm BST, and if you don't know what any of those are in your local timezone, check out the countdown below this post.
> 
> We'll be covering the event live, so if you're unable to tune in, check this thread periodically to see all the latest announcements, with the biggest reveals to be highlighted at the end of the conference.
> ...


Now to wait for the PS6 so I can afford AND hack the PS5... It might be a while......


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

moto4mods said:


> Now to wait for the PS6 so I can afford AND hack the PS5... It might be a while......


and by then youll be waiting for the ps7 so you can afford to hack the ps6


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 11, 2020)

I wouldn't buy a PS5 expecting to hack it anytime soon

Or the Series X for that matter


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> I wouldn't buy a PS5 expecting to hack it anytime soon
> 
> Or the Series X for that matter


I wouldnt go in buying any console expecting to hack it from the get go, unless its a nintendo one


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> if the price is higher than 400 im waiting for a slim
> because at that point you might as well buy a pc



[Autocorrect] At _any_ price point you are better off with a PC.[/Autocorrect]


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

Here we go! Have fun watching guys!


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jun 11, 2020)

Anything more than $400 is DOA for a console geared towards the mass-market.
Fact: No one is going to spend $750 so their kids can play a few games.
Fact: Not many 10-15 year old kids can save up $750 (which is their target demographic)
Fact: PS3 was DOA with a $500-600 price tag


----------



## moto4mods (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> and by then youll be waiting for the ps7 so you can afford to hack the ps6


I've literally stayed behind 1 or 2 gens, I just don't like getting into all this buy it now before you know what's up biz. And this show ain't gonna clarify enough to justify buying it, beyond the fact that it plays games, which should be enough for a marketing scheme.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Aye why's the PS4 logo at the top left?

We've been swindled!


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 11, 2020)

I actually believed in GTA6 for a second. Off to a bad start.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)

Off we go!


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

They sure are milking GTA V and _*noice*_ to spiderman miles morales


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

I honestly can't believe GTA V has been on PS3, PS4 and PS5.

That's some shameless fucking milking if ever I've seen it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

I feel like Ratchet and Clank was there only to boast about the "superfast loading" they talk so much about.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 11, 2020)

The games look more like PS4 Pro 2 vs a PS5


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 11, 2020)

Nothing that screams "buy this console" so far


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

The chat is "GTA 6????" "FORTNITE????"
and when it's not GTA 6 or fortnite it's "SKIP"


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 11, 2020)

Goodnight Failbox. Game over. Again.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 11, 2020)

This entire presentation has been a meme so far


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

The solaris / groundhog day mixture space thingy looked interesting.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

ohhh... centennial destruction derby...


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

wow, not gripping so far.. a lot of animation style games, are they hiding behind something?


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

DAZA said:


> wow, not gripping so far.. a lot of animation style games


is that bad in your opinion?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> is that bad in your opinion?


A positive, certainly, but I'm still not impressed up to now.


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> is that bad in your opinion?


with what they are trying to push technically and graphically i would have thought they would show more heavy hitting and deep style games like death stranding to really show off what the console can do


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 11, 2020)

I love ratchet and clank but rift apart doesn't seem like a typical r and c game


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 11, 2020)

DAZA said:


> with what they are trying to push techincally and graphically i would have thought they would show more heavy hitting and deep style games like death stranding to really show off what the console can do


Good, i've been seing a lot of "EWW KIDS GAMES" messages on the YT chat


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jun 11, 2020)

i just bought a 4k oled tv do i need to upgrade again for these new consoles to 2.1 hdmi ,ehh not thanks ! its getting out of hand !! iam old school dont care how it looks gameplay is more importend  ,they did a test between 4k and 8k and people could not tell the difrence i know these new consoles are 4k 120hz so whey upgrade dont see any benefit . keep your pro and X
oh and i stil have my 12 year old panasonic hd tv  that i love works perfect


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I honestly can't believe GTA V has been on PS3, PS4 and PS5.
> 
> That's some shameless fucking milking if ever I've seen it.



Nah just wait until Capcum announces Resident Evil 4 HD again, for the PS5, they deserve that award lol.


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

dont get me wrong its nice to see so many animation styles from creators.. but so many are expecting rich and deep graphics that are close to life like rather than something you get close to on the switch!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 11, 2020)

Sony is wiping their ass clean with a Series X. Anyone who disagrees is disagreeing just to disagree.


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 11, 2020)

why are most of these games either ultra niche or enhanced ps3 games


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

SkeletonSmith said:


> why are most of these games either ultra niche or enhanced ps3 games



Hi-Five.... thinking the exact same thing lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Safe to say unless they are saving the best for last GBAtemp wont be doing a round up... more of a round down


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2020)

Solar Ash looks like Gris on steroids.


----------



## zoogie (Jun 11, 2020)

I think they originally called this thing the PS 4.5 but just rounded up to 5.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

gravitysolar rash


----------



## SANIC (Jun 11, 2020)

All the ratchet and clank titles are innuendos, Rift Apart is definitely one of them.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2020)

Super Tiny Robot Oddisey looks chad


----------



## Jayro (Jun 11, 2020)

Oh boy, GTA 5 (a PS3 game) for the PS5! Can't wait to replay that sack of wet turtle farts for the umpteenth time... 



Nomi20 said:


> I'm a strange person. I love seeing the next generation OS and UI to these consoles. I love when they do something new with those.


I hate trying to navigate my PS4 to this very day. The PS3's/PSP's crossbar was peak navigation.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

Little devil inside..... hmmmmm.... yes.


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

And the Anime console of 2020 goes to.....Sony.. for its inovation of animation and good use of the colour pallet

But hitman did look good


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 11, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Super Tiny Robot Oddisey looks chad


Sorry I don't speak young people talk so have no idea what you mean by chad so I googled it and still I have no fucking clue.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 11, 2020)

Indie overload


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)

Now we finally know what Bluepoint is working on.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

too much groundhog day inspired mechanics


----------



## aarti (Jun 11, 2020)

yoo where's fortnite


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2020)

Resident Evil 8?

Fucking YES, the leaks were real lol


----------



## erikas (Jun 11, 2020)

How many fucking games need to be based around a timeloop?


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 11, 2020)

YOOOO RE 8!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)

https://www.gamesradar.com/latest-r...etooled-revelations-3-set-for-launch-in-2021/
So the rumor about Resident Evil were true.


----------



## ja42 (Jun 11, 2020)

I hate ps5 and xshitx I have 10 consoles I will wait for slim ones cheaper cooler and cfw


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2020)

XBOX might as well give up now. the ps5 is going to bury it with them exclusives!


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 11, 2020)

ITS BUGSNAX 2 YES FINALLY


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

Horizon Zero Dawn 2 game of the show. Holy shit!

Incredible!


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

Res Evil.... nice.. interesting to know if that is exclusive.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 11, 2020)

ps5 looks like a router. Definitely getting the disc version.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2020)

Lol that look.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Jun 11, 2020)

This looks like a wifi router


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2020)

The design is so sick.

"Digital Edition" oh no.
"Media controller" OH pls NO.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)

PS5 looks like a coffee machine. I take mine with milk and sugar please!


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

The design looks like an old sky box.. least its finally public


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

Can you lay it flat? Doesn't look like it. Design looks way out there. 

Edit: Yes you can 



 Don't hate it. Don't love it.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 11, 2020)

ITS A FUCKING WIFI ROUTER BAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Can you lay it flat? Doesn't look like it. Design looks way out there. Don't hate it. Don't love it.


will i see that next to your nvidia shield and ps4?


----------



## Axido (Jun 11, 2020)

Now, the SeXbox does have a funny design, but that of the PS5 is just plain ugly.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

I wasn't impressed, I wasn't disappointed either.
Some games caught my attention, but probably they are also in SX:
- RE8.
- The Space scifi themed games.
- Little devil inside.

Then came Horizon Forbidden West, and it's not that it impressed me but I want to play it.
Well, I'm not into Demon Souls, but it also looked pretty.

The console looks like an appliance from the 60s, Jetsons style... but OK.
A pity it was so expensive they didn't dare to announce the price.


----------



## ieatpixels (Jun 11, 2020)

Everyone says it looks like a wifi router, can anyone make a comparison? I personally haven't seen wifi routers with that sandwich design. or with the two tone colours, etc.


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2020)

I AM HERE FOR STRAY. GOTY MATERIAL. GIVE.

ps5 looking ugly as heck tho


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 11, 2020)

Demon's Soul 7/10 not enough DSfix


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 11, 2020)

Overall good presentation, I didn't see anything I really hated, but I also wasn't super wowed by anything...

EXCEPT DEMON'S SOULS REMASTER FUCK YEAH

Definitely a better reveal than that shitty Sexbox stream 

If it's $400-$450, I'll pre-order one I think. For $500, I'd have to know the Demon's Souls release date before deciding


----------



## bbcali89 (Jun 11, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> They wont show the console


Hold this L


----------



## Alex658 (Jun 11, 2020)

I've never had an Xbox, but when it comes to design, i'd very much rather Xbox's Frigilux (Fridge like thing) next to the actual PS5 design.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 11, 2020)

The ps5  disc version looks like it has an extra vagina grafted on.


----------



## grey72 (Jun 11, 2020)

That guy who said Xbox had no personality, I hope you're happy lmao


----------



## MiiJack (Jun 11, 2020)

Someone got their All stars game.


----------



## SkeletonSmith (Jun 11, 2020)

Not to mention they probably wont have KNACK 3 at launch


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2020)

why white though sony?!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

DAZA said:


> will i see that next to your nvidia shield and ps4?


Haha mate, yes eventually. 

Only games that wow'd me were Horizon Zero Dawn sequel (loved the first game), the Kojima-looking game and Resi 8. It was a solid conference but not as many heavy hitters as I was expecting


----------



## zoogie (Jun 11, 2020)

It's like a normal console wearing a cape 

Not a bad design, it looks better than the games it plays at least. (RE8 and backpack kitty game looked hype though).


----------



## DbGt (Jun 11, 2020)

loved the design


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

i blew 3 loads watching this stream
as im typing the semen is still on my hands


----------



## GBADWB (Jun 11, 2020)

They essentially didn't address backwards compatibility, only that some games will(probably) be ported over (e.g GTAV)


----------



## DAZA (Jun 11, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Haha mate, yes eventually.
> 
> Only games that wow'd me were Horizon Zero Dawn sequel (loved the first game), the Kojima-looking game and Resi 8. It was a solid conference but not as many heavy hitters as I was expecting



Honestly cant say i was blown away by it all.. i know a lot of the fans are going to enjoy whats been shown, but hey it is what it is


----------



## Chary (Jun 11, 2020)

So...

Project Athia - coming to PC
Godfall - coming to PC
Deathloop - coming to PC

The only non-first party games that makes me want a PS5 are Stray and Kena. I'm down for either, and I'll be interested to see how HZD 2 and the new Ratchet and Clank game turn out.

Imo, pretty decent conference. I hate the look of the PS5, but I'll be down for a launch buy if it's around $450.


----------



## aMp (Jun 11, 2020)

Nice, I was waiting to buy a new wifi router.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

aMp said:


> Nice, I was waiting to buy a new wifi router.


I've seen routers with mass storage for NAS function before... but the BluRay drive must be a first.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 11, 2020)

holy fuck,   WTF were they thinking?
 it looks like  a walmart branded cable modem from ONN with a tumor growing off  it's side


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2020)

I miss most of this. Maybe about half, but I'm glad I get to see the reactions to that console.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2020)

console looks so good


----------



## Patxinco (Jun 11, 2020)

Feels like an Xbox360 slim design, but to not be much obvious, they added white on the sides.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

seanp2500 said:


> console looks so good


Yeah, it almost makes me want to sit down to contemplate the similar beauty of my washing machine.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

resident evil 8, deathloop, little devil inside, sackboy's adventure, horizon zero dawn 2, kena bridge of spirits, ratchet and clank, oddworld, and none of yall are excited?
are you guys sure you and me watched the same stream?


----------



## T-hug (Jun 11, 2020)

Demon's Souls and Resi VIII for me!


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 11, 2020)

Ah it never changes, when a console design is revealed, NO ONE likes it, ever. I remember when the PS4 was released, immediatly being compared to a eraser, a weighing machine, a heat sink...


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2020)

the console looks like it's designed to evacuate the heat from everywhere.
it might work flat too (we saw a very very short frame for half a second, the console being horizontally) or I mistaken ?
Thanks to its curved form, the heat will also evacuate from below if laying flat/horizontally. 

I'm interested in Horizon2
Ratchet
Kena maybe
Beyond Good and Evil 2 (ah... wait, it wasn't in the presentation)
and 2-3 others by curiosity or for fun, based on their prices.

RE8 looked like an interesting vampire/dracula/VanHellsing game to me, before I saw the title.


Damn, another new Camera to buy ? why the PS4 camera is not enough?
not sure what to think about the controller's charger... it charges from below? buuut can you play while it's charging? I suppose the cable don't connect from below, but on top when you play. or else it's annoying.

A remote controller ? what for? media player?
super ultra HD bluray ? bluray has been upgraded? didn't know.

3D sound Headset, mandatory to get 3D sound? they said the TV could deliver the 3D effect, but headset would probably have better immersive effect.

of course, all would be additional purchases, not bundles.


Two PS5 models.
The "disc version" is probably mandatory for PS4 retro compatibility only.
maybe there won't be any PS5 disc?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> resident evil 8, deathloop, little devil inside, sackboy's adventure, horizon zero dawn 2, kena bridge of spirits, ratchet and clank, oddworld, and none of yall are excited?
> are you guys sure you and me watched the same stream?


Not excited actually, but due to some of those games my attention was caught.
If they only had announced the price and it was $499 or below I would be in for it already day 1....
But they not announcing it sounds fishy, like $600-$700 fishy.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow that was one of the worst opening 15 minutes I have ever seen - open the proceedings with last gen footage of a 2 gens old game, then show us basically not enough of the next Spiderman, THEN show us GT7 with the sort of lighting and shadow pop-in the base PS4 would be ashamed of.... I was laughing hard! 

Then came Ratchet & Clank. OK I stopped laughing from that point.. Really good stuff, with a good selection of new titles, lots of variety, then finishing off with some real big hitters in Resi VIII and Horizon II. Well done Sony, I was considerably impressed!

Then they showed the console itself - What The Fuckin Hell is that..... back to laughing hard time!

Sssooo yes, well done Sony, for me that was a ridiculously entertaining showcase, for better or worse! (No pricepoints for either consoles though, guess they're waiting for MS on that one!)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

I still can't get over the fact they opened with GTA V. Rockstar have deep pockets. Shameless fucking money grabbers.

(Said as someone who still actively plays GTA Online)


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2020)

Tempers, be realistic, every games they showed today will come to PC/Xbox, except Demon's soul, Mario 3D world ripoff Sack Boy's adventure, Spiderman, Horizon and (another Mario 3D world ripoff)Play room.

They are not enough convincing to make me or you to buy ps5. The show is disappointing as F.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

mightymuffy said:


> Wow that was one of the worst opening 15 minutes I have ever seen - open the proceedings with last gen footage of a 2 gens old game, then show us basically not enough of the next Spiderman, THEN show us GT7 with the sort of lighting and shadow pop-in the base PS4 would be ashamed of.... I was laughing hard!
> 
> Then came Ratchet & Clank. OK I stopped laughing from that point.. Really good stuff, with a good selection of new titles, lots of variety, then finishing off with some real big hitters in Resi VIII and Horizon II. Well done Sony, I was considerably impressed!
> 
> ...


i guess im lucky i skipped the beginning of the stream lol


----------



## aarti (Jun 11, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I still can't get over the fact they opened with GTA V. Rockstar have deep pockets. Shameless fucking money grabbers.
> 
> (Said as someone who still actively plays GTA Online)


I don't see the problem. GTA6 is still coming and GTA Online will be free to play


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> -Tempers, be realistic, every games they showed today will come to PC/Xbox, except Demon's soul, Mario 3D world ripoff Sack Boy's adventure, Spiderman, Horizon and (another Mario 3D world ripoff)Play room.
> 
> They are not enough convincing to make me or you to buy ps5. The show is disappointing as F.


Well, that's subjective... I agree in everything except what can convince me of buying it or not (and that in this case is the price).


----------



## FGFlann (Jun 11, 2020)

I can't believe there was no Elden Ring.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Tempers, be realistic, every games they showed today will come to PC/Xbox, except Demon's soul, Mario 3D world ripoff Sack Boy's adventure, Spiderman, Horizon and (another Mario 3D world ripoff)Play room.
> 
> They are not enough convincing to make me or you to buy ps5. The show is disappointing as F.


source?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> source?


They probably will, but who cares... Horizon won't, at least not in the near decades.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Well, that's subjective... I agree in everything except what can convince me of buying it or not (and that in this case is the price).


Wait and see how those games perform on ps5 them compare them to pc, before you decide, maybe this time $ony will finally make games to *look good and run at 60fps*.


----------



## matpower (Jun 11, 2020)

I hope they have a mostly black one, that weird black/white sandwich would be a ton better if they went with another color scheme. I am going to imagine they went white to stand out from the Xbox's black.

The games were good shit, they should have skipped the whole GTAV intro and went straight into the games. Tons of new IPs, great gameplay or concepts, and some surprises like RE VIII (They played us like a damn fiddle kek). I am still shocked the moon astronaut with the girl wasn't a Hideo Kojima® game.



aarti said:


> I don't see the problem. GTA6 is still coming and GTA Online will be free to play


Oh yeah, let's show off a game from 2013 which was ported twice (PC and PS4/One) and announce that it will be ported a third time right off the bat into a new console's showcase event. I was almost sure they wouldn't have any games to show. I am glad I was proved wrong at least, but that was a fiasco.


----------



## Naendow (Jun 11, 2020)

I really love the new design. It looks futuristic and elegant!
I'll definitely upgrade from my PS4 Pro as long as my PS VR works until a new version will be available.


----------



## Croesus (Jun 11, 2020)

I really like the new design ^^


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Wait and see how those games perform on ps5 them compare them to pc, before you decide, maybe this time $ony will finally make games to *look good and run at 60fps*.


Some of them were running on devkits. If they add graphical settings to increase the FPS im in


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2020)

So it ended up looking worse than that fan design after all, but still better than XBSX.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> So it ended up looking worse than that fan design after all, *but still better than XBSX*.


I disagree on that... the XBSX looks a bit generic, industrial, meh.... This one looks awful.
(anyway, who cares about looks)


----------



## HideoKojima (Jun 11, 2020)

In another world I would have been excited of another metal gear that's a mix between 1 and 3 made by Kojima...


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2020)

wierd gta 5 will get even a newer re release with expanded world, im guessing afew more missions and maybe a new city map or something still that game came out on ps3/xbox360 and now its a reveal enhanced on ps5 lol how far are they milking gtaV? will it be on ps6 too?


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 11, 2020)

aarti said:


> I don't see the problem. GTA6 is still coming and GTA Online will be free to play


I could understand just GTA Online coming to PS5 but GTA V again? Come on, it came out in 2013 and will now have been on 3 generations of consoles.

It better be 4k60 on PS5 at least.


----------



## Harsky (Jun 11, 2020)

Knowing Sony and Rockstar, I bet PS4 version of GTA V won't be backwards compatible with the PS5 to forced everyone to double dip.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jun 11, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 212972​
> PlayStation promises us a look at the future of gaming, in their rescheduled PlayStation 5 event, which is set to take place later today. There's not much time left before the show kicks off, so settle in, get your memes and popcorn, and be sure to have your hype train boarding pass. The event will begin at 1pm PDT, 3pm CDT, 9pm BST, and if you don't know what any of those are in your local timezone, check out the countdown below this post.
> 
> We'll be covering the event live, so if you're unable to tune in, check this thread periodically to see all the latest announcements, with the biggest reveals to be highlighted at the end of the conference.
> ...



yeah I think im just skipping all consoles this generation. especially when a majority of the games I want to play will end up coming to PC eventually


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> source?


it's simple, REVIII, Hitman 3... are developed by 3rd party companies, they will never give exclusivity to $ony for obvious reason, only titles made by $ony's 1st party studios remain exclusive.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> it's simple, REVIII, Hitman 3... are developed by 3rd party companies, they will never give exclusivity to $ony for obvious reason, only titles made by $ony's 1st party studios remain exclusive.


companys can pay for exclusives you know? lol still sour over splinter cell conviction being stuck on xbox and never ported to ps3/ps4.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2020)

They didn't say the price and they have this disc-less version. Not sure if that means trouble for the price.


----------



## depaul (Jun 11, 2020)

Is it just me or... why do most games nowadays look like they're based on nightmares?

Sorry Sony that's too much for me. Maybe I'll stick to my Nintendo Mario and Zelda games.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 11, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> companys can pay for exclusives you know? lol still sour over splinter cell conviction being stuck on xbox and never ported to ps3/ps4.


it's called ''timed exclusive'', they aren't true exclusive at all


----------



## Cyan (Jun 11, 2020)

As long as the console doesn't glow in the dark, I don't care about its design. I won't see it while playing in the dark, I'll watch my games. I hope I won't be distracted by some LED effect on the console while playing...

What I don't like on that design is the location of the external ports. on the middle front? isn't it too high to plug something? like an external SSD?
how many plugs are available?


----------



## jayleferm (Jun 11, 2020)

The design reminds me of an imperial scout trooper helmet seen in Return of the Jedi, after being smashed with big logs from both sides. 

Later you'll definitely have trouble cleaning the console from dust, if you won't put it into any kind of glass furniture.


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 11, 2020)

I guess they're implying that it won't support the PS4 version of GTA5


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> I disagree on that... the XBSX looks a bit generic, industrial, meh.... This one looks awful.
> (anyway, who cares about looks)


Well, it's not like we can compare exclusives instead.  

At first glance I'd say PS5 looks like one of those "gaming" routers, not great but it gets the general idea across.  XBSX is straight-up a black box and could literally be anything at first glance.  A humidifier, a subwoofer, or a mini-fridge.  Microsoft put exactly zero effort into the design.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Well, it's not like we can compare exclusives instead.
> 
> At first glance I'd say PS5 looks like one of those "gaming" routers, not great but it gets the general idea across.  XBSX is straight-up a black box and could literally be anything at first glance.  A humidifier, a subwoofer, or a mini-fridge.  Microsoft put exactly zero effort into the design.


The last good looking xbox machine was the 360 s... everything after looks like utter trash


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 11, 2020)

Shocked, they did show the console!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> Shocked, they did show the console!


all we need is the UI and it will be perfect. the one thing that makes me the most hyped for a console is the UI


----------



## Viri (Jun 11, 2020)

It's like if Alienware and those Chinese console knock off companies came together, and decided to make a console that looks like a router. And one of them was a huge fan of Seto Kaiba from Yu-Gi-Oh...




Spoiler










Sony made a console that makes the new Xbox look good, lol.


----------



## Tentro (Jun 11, 2020)

I tried to make a console comparison picture cause it doesn't exist on the net yet, the PS5 console quality is only so good cause its a cut out of a screenshot but I tried to enhance it as much as I could.


----------



## weatMod (Jun 11, 2020)

jayleferm said:


> The design reminds me of an imperial scout trooper helmet seen in Return of the Jedi, after being smashed with big logs from both sides.
> 
> Later you'll definitely have trouble cleaning the console from dust, if you won't put it into any kind of glass furniture.


it reminds me of a pussy hat  ,only white


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> it's called ''timed exclusive'', they aren't true exclusive at all


well so far conviction was never released outside of pc/xbox so it isnt timed since of now i havent seen it ported to any other hardware that wasnt made by microsoft as off yet.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 11, 2020)

I hope Demon Souls will have the missing world added to it.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 11, 2020)

i hope latter down the line they have solid collors ps5, i dont like dual color stuff that is why i went with grey switch, i guess they will always go for dual color because of the dual sense thing.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jun 11, 2020)

LMAO the design what the hell is that


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 11, 2020)

Sad they didn't stick with the devkit design for the retail version


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2020)

If it didn't have the ends so long, it would probably look alright.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jun 11, 2020)

Did they mention anything about the UI, storage and whether you need ps plus to play online? They say gta 5 has free online?


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jun 11, 2020)

the black panel in front should be OLED and display temps, network stats, frame rates on it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



64bitmodels said:


> all we need is the UI and it will be perfect. the one thing that makes me the most hyped for a console is the UI


The best UI ever used by Sony is the XMB. It was so simple and easy to navigate.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 11, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> the black panel in front should be OLED and display temps, network stats, frame rates on it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I use retroarch a lot and i don't like the XMB very much, its tedious for looking through files and finding games.
Maybe its because im using retroarch and the execution on PS3 was way better..? idk but from my experience its not that good haha


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 11, 2020)

New Ratchet & Clank graphics were disappointing. Ratchet should have looked like the real thing.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 11, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I honestly can't believe GTA V has been on PS3, PS4 and PS5.
> 
> That's some shameless fucking milking if ever I've seen it.



Tell that to pac man, he's been on basically every relevant home console and most of the handhelds for the past 30+ except SNES, but that had ms. pac man.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jun 11, 2020)

Did they mention which titles release as launch titles?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> all we need is the UI and it will be perfect. the one thing that makes me the most hyped for a console is the UI


I doubt it's going to be much different from PS4's UI, and I'm perfectly okay with that.  Microsoft is the only one who really *needs* a drastic overhaul to that ad-ridden garbage they call a UI.  Even just putting a standard Win10 installation on XBSX would be a massive improvement.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 11, 2020)

Tentro said:


> View attachment 213020 View attachment 213021
> I tried to make a console comparison picture cause it doesn't exist on the net yet, the PS5 console quality is only so good cause its a cut out of a screenshot but I tried to enhance it as much as I could.



Meh

I like the Xbox look better


----------



## Apex (Jun 11, 2020)

Actually my gaming router looks more like the Xbox Series X...


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 11, 2020)

Need God of War II.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 11, 2020)

Okay, I'm interested in Ratchet & Clank - as long as it dumps the awful reboot, and continues on from the Future series on the PS3 (which weren't as good as 2, 3, and Deadlocked, on the PS2, in my opinion; still decent games, Future were, but not amazing).
Also, Spider-Man: Miles Morales. Sweet; just get rid of those awful linear "stealth" bits, that force a return to checkpoint if the player character's seen. Oh, and no Screwball, please.

The console itself looks...interesting, to say the least. That's definitely not the standard shape; I wonder if this thing can be laid down horizontally? I've always laid my consoles down horizontally, save for the Switch; allows me to put my Switch on top of my Wii U, on top of my PS4 Pro.
I'd also be interested in the model with the disk drive, since it's far easier for my family to give me physical discs for my birthday/Christmas than download codes or money.
Still, I think I'll wait for the inevitable redesign later on - the PS1 had a slimmer model, the PS2 had a slimmer model (which was one of my first two consoles, when I was a child), the PS3 had a slimmer model, the PS4 has the Pro along with a slimmer model, so of course the PS5 will almost certainly have a slimmer model at some point, or something.


----------



## graeme122 (Jun 11, 2020)

DAZA said:


> The design looks like an old sky box.. least its finally public



LOL


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 11, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> Need God of War II.


...See, that's the problem with "reboots", with games that drop numbers after previously having them. I could easily say "it's on the PS2, doncha know", because that really wouldn't be wrong for me to say.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 12, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> ...See, that's the problem with "reboots", with games that drop numbers after previously having them. I could easily say "it's on the PS2, doncha know", because that really wouldn't be wrong for me to say.



I know right I was kinda thinking that when I posted. I guess this would be like God of War 6?


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 12, 2020)

Jayinem81 said:


> I know right I was kinda thinking that when I posted. I guess this would be like God of War 6?


Could've sworn the PS4 game was the fourth one, but then again I was never a big GoW guy...


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 12, 2020)

Depends if Ascension counts as 4 I'm not sure. Oh well they're not going to call it any of these numbers most likely lol.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I doubt it's going to be much different from PS4's UI, and I'm perfectly okay with that.  Microsoft is the only one who really *needs* a drastic overhaul to that ad-ridden garbage they call a UI.  Even just putting a standard Win10 installation on XBSX would be a massive improvement.


The Xbox UI is one of two major reasons I've never liked that line of consoles; the UI's never been as clean and elegant as the PlayStation's or Nintendo's various UIs, in my honest opinion. I particularly hate the Xbox One UI, which either inspired or was based on Windows 8 - the various differently-sized boxes strewn haphazardly about, with no clear structure, was utterly horrendous.

I'm still annoyed Windows 10 kept that for the Start Menu in some form (those stupid Tiles that advertise Candy Crush and other transaction-ridden shit), but at least it's mostly gone.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Tell that to pac man, he's been on basically every relevant home console and most of the handhelds for the past 30+ except SNES, but that had ms. pac man.


DOOM, people.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 12, 2020)

I actually called Resident Evil VIII and I was like dayum, that's not half bad

I like the 2 Timeloop games, Bugsnax, maybe Ratchet & Clank, probably Spiderman and also stray and the moon astronaut game with the little girl and crap. 

The rest were kinda meh for me especially Astro bot, Sackboy, Demolition Derby game


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow, it actually looks terrible. That has got to be the worst console design I've seen in the past 20 years.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 12, 2020)

Check out my new PS5 bro.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 12, 2020)

I couldn't care less about Horizon, though. Yet another rural open-world game, like we haven't already been inundated with those...also the heroine does not seem friendly or likeable at all. We really need fewer violent women...


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I'm still annoyed Windows 10 kept that for the Start Menu in some form (those stupid Tiles that advertise Candy Crush and other transaction-ridden shit), but at least it's mostly gone..


I'm not sure about Win10 Home, but in every other version you can remove those tiles entirely and/or replace them with whatever shortcuts you want.  I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who would gladly pay Microsoft a one-time fee of $50 or even $100 for the same privilege of removing all ads from the UI on Xbox.  Which is about the price of a Win10 license anyway.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 12, 2020)

Niiice!
Legitimaly interested in these games.
This is the first time in my whole life that I'm actually interested and excited for a PlayStation console!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I'm not sure about Win10 Home, but in every other version you can remove those tiles entirely and/or replace them with whatever shortcuts you want.  I'm sure there are plenty of people out there who would gladly pay Microsoft a one-time fee of $50 or even $100 for the same privilege of removing all ads from the UI on Xbox.  Which is about the price of a Win10 license anyway.


to be fair though, classic shell is good for getting rid of it


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 12, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Check out my new PS5 bro.
> View attachment 213024



why'd you get the digital edition eww


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> why'd you get the digital edition eww


TBH i would be all for digital if PS4 games were on the store, but i kinda doubt that.
Plus no long ass download times so theres that too.


----------



## AirbusX (Jun 12, 2020)

I want to know about backwards compatibility. The games announced so far are meh, asides from Rachet and Clank, REVIII and Horizon Zero Dawn.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

also can i say something? i despise the over the shoulder perspective most AAA games are taking nowadays. Usually when i see a game us a perspective like that it lets me know the game's going to control like shit. god of war, horizon zero dawn, fortnite, anthem etc.
First person or fully 3rd person controlls a hell of a lot better.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> TBH i would be all for digital if PS4 games were on the store, but i kinda doubt that.
> Plus no long ass download times so theres that too.


It's not like you can't get digital games on the normal edition, and the price difference probably won't be enough to matter especially if they have backwards compatibility with all playstation models (or even just PS4)


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 12, 2020)

i hope that Ratchet and Clank aint a spinoff and more like a 3rd person action shooter like 1-3 and gladiator was. because from what i saw it doesnt seem like a typical R and C game


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 12, 2020)

Hmmm unfortunately I may get hate for this but this was pretty bad reveal.... They should have talked more about the actual console versus just showing it for 30 seconds. The games I do understand they should have just kept 1 game to show the "actual graphics" all I saw was mainly cut-scenes. Grand Turismo 7 and Horizon Zero Dawn 2 was basically the only 2  worthy exclusives I seen. RE8 is going to be on Series-X also... but again that should have waited for E3... The reveal was supposed to talk about the consoles features and most importantly the price. 

This was a waste of an hour honestly.... this answers ZERO questions about the PS5 we STILL know more about Series -X than PS5 and we even saw a demo unit of Series-X in action. I'm disappointed really top it all off most games are being released in 2021 so again why talk about something that is releasing next year   

The only good I got out of it is hopefully GT7 and HD2 comes out on the PS4 I wasn't impressed in the PS5 if I had to pick the 2 from based off i saw I would go with the Series X or invest in a better gaming computer. Don't even get me started on the "digital version" In a nutshell if they still going to support the PS4 for a few more years I'll stick to my PS4..FYI They should have did the GTA V expansion on the PS4 and gave us GTA 6 for PS5 idk why continue to milk the same game dry for 7 years... Played it on PS3 and beat the game I'm not buying the same game again sorry! (not sorry)


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 12, 2020)

. double post sorry


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> It's not like you can't get digital games on the normal edition, and the price difference probably won't be enough to matter especially if they have backwards compatibility with all playstation models (or even just PS4)


Removing the optical drive is -50 dollars, so yea its pretty dumb not to get the normal edition
a digital version worries me though, it's making me think we won't see a slim version down the line


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> to be fair though, classic shell is good for getting rid of it


True, but it's not necessary to get rid of it since the option is built-in by default.  Give people that same option for XBSX, and _maybe_ Microsoft won't finish dead last in the console race next gen _again._


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Removing the optical drive is -50 dollars, so yea its pretty dumb not to get the normal edition
> a digital version worries me though, it's making me think we won't see a slim version down the line


I don't see the correlation, aside from all the main digital only consoles that have ever been released until now (PSP Go and XB One SAD) were revisions. The worrying part to me is if they're planning to go all digital only ever. which would suck.


----------



## AirbusX (Jun 12, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Hmmm unfortunately I may get hate for this but this was pretty bad reveal.... They should have talked more about the actual console versus just showing it for 30 seconds. The games I do understand they should have just kept 1 game to show the "actual graphics" all I saw was mainly cut-scenes. Grand Turismo 7 and Horizon Zero Dawn 2 was basically the only 2  worthy exclusives I seen. RE8 is going to be on Series-X also... but again that should have waited for E3... The reveal was supposed to talk about the consoles features and most importantly the price.
> 
> This was a waste of an hour honestly.... this answers ZERO questions about the PS5 we STILL know more about Series -X than PS5 and we even saw a demo unit of Series-X in action. I'm disappointed really top it all off most games are being released in 2021 so again why talk about something that is releasing next year
> 
> The only good I got out of it is hopefully GT7 and HD2 comes out on the PS4 I wasn't impressed in the PS5 if I had to pick the 2 from based off i saw I would go with the Series X or invest in a better gaming computer. Don't even get me started on the "digital version" In a nutshell if they still going to support the PS4 for a few more years I'll stick to my PS4..FYI They should have did the GTA V expansion on the PS4 and gave us GTA 6 for PS5 idk why continue to milk the same game dry for 7 years... Played it on PS3 and beat the game I'm not buying the same game again sorry! (not sorry)



I kind of agree.... I wasn't very impressed. Graphically many of the games could be on PS4, I really don't see the WOW in the graphics side anyways. I want to know about THE system itself, like backwards compatibility, prices, etc.


----------



## Jayinem81 (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah I always want the option because if one day when we're stuck buying digital or nothing there will be less sales and we will paying more. It seems within 3-6 of a physical game launching you can get it for $20-$30. Digital prices remain higher usually. It should be the opposite but w/e.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

AirbusX said:


> I kind of agree.... I wasn't very impressed. Graphically many of the games could be on PS4, I really don't see the WOW in the graphics side anyways. I want to know about THE system itself, like backwards compatibility, prices, etc.


Let's be real here, were you expecting ps5 level graphics this early on? most early console titles dont exactly hold up to the graphical standard the console actually shows.
Look at super Mario world (1991) then compare it to Super Metroid (1994)
Im sure later down the line youll be seeing games that cant be done on a PS4


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)

Hook that Resident Evil shit right into my veins please


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> I don't see the correlation, aside from all the main digital only consoles that have ever been released until now (PSP Go and XB One SAD) were revisions. The worrying part to me is if they're planning to go all digital only ever. which would suck.


the correlation is that sony may be selling a digital only console now to completely eradicate the need for a slim version outside of a price cut.
digital only is only really going to be -50 dollars so it still isnt much


----------



## AirbusX (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Let's be real here, were you expecting ps5 level graphics this early on? most early console titles dont exactly hold up to the graphical standard the console actually shows.
> Look at super Mario world (1991) then compare it to Super Metroid (1994)
> Im sure later down the line youll be seeing games that cant be done on a PS4



Not at all, I am well aware that the first generation games aren't a real representation of the system's capabilities, I just wasn't as impressed as I was with the PS4's or PS3 for that matter. It just isn't that big of a jump.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

AirbusX said:


> Not at all, I am well aware that the first generation games aren't a real representation of the system's capabilities, I just wasn't as impressed as I was with the PS4's or PS3 for that matter. It just isn't that big of a jump.


... have you SEEN the UE5 demo? the jump is pretty damn big


----------



## AirbusX (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ... have you SEEN the UE5 demo? the jump is pretty damn big



I have not. But my comments are in regards to the games shown.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 12, 2020)

The only thing I remember about Sony is all their game look realistic and in turn look pretty much the same to as other.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ... have you SEEN the UE5 demo? the jump is pretty damn big


Maybe he just needs to turn up his Youtube quality settings.  The Stray and Kena trailers are breathtaking in 4K, and the OG PS4 would struggle to render either in real-time at more than 10 FPS.  Performance is the name of the game here, and coming from 2012 hardware, console-only gamers are about to be blown away by the lack of load times and responsiveness of controls at 60+ FPS.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Maybe he just needs to turn up his Youtube quality settings.  The Stray and Kena trailers are breathtaking in 4K, and the OG PS4 would struggle to render either in real-time at more than 10 FPS.  Performance is the name of the game here, and coming from 2012 hardware, console-only gamers are about to be blown away by the lack of load times and responsiveness of controls at 60+ FPS.



Do they look better than Cyberpunk?

I personally didn't think so

But whatever


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)

like i am going to get both but the design makes the xbox series  x look boring.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> Do they look better than Cyberpunk?
> 
> I personally didn't think so
> 
> But whatever


Not sure how that's relevant, Cyberpunk 2077 is also a next-gen game for all intents and purposes.  It'll only look and perform how it's supposed to on PC/PS5/XBSX.

For what it's worth though, yeah, Cyberpunk 2077 looks better than pretty much anything shown today.  Not too surprising given the pedigree of the developers and how long it has been in development.


----------



## Axmand (Jun 12, 2020)

Whats the difference between the PS5 (Standar) and Deluxe Edition???...


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 12, 2020)

@AirbusX & @64bitmodels

Whatever the hour was supposed to be it definitely didn't convince me why should I shell out $500-$600 on a brand new system. I mainly saw games that are being released next year. The harsh reality it doesn't even feel like Next Gen the quality I saw was PS4 quality this is basically like if you have a Iphone X and the Iphone 11 Pro sure the 11 Pro is badass but your Iphone X is pretty solid... This is basically what is happening with the PS5 vs PS4.... The "Games" I saw felt more like PS4 games than PS5... If this was meant for the PS4 I would have been wow cool but I expected a bit more from them. I expected Grand Turismo 7 on the PS4 not GT Sport and Horizon Zero Dawn 2 is kinda the same. This doesn't feel next gen at all I'm so sorry but it doesn't. They are already to a bad start with these games. They should have waited and just released this next year I feel this is rushed. Even PS3 to PS4 I saw a little diffrence but the PS4 to PS5 I kinda see nothing at all from the games they showed us. Maybe other people would think differently but this is my personal opinion. I just hope these games come to the PS4 

I don't care about load times I never saw problems with the load times on the PS4. That's not important to me Next Gen you are supposed  have a brand new experience I haven't really felt the "New Experience" since the jump between PS2-PS3 the PS4 was a step up and also a step behind with the whole loading the full game on HD. Maybe I'm critiquing it really harshly but this is what I'm supposed to do any gamer supposed to critique something vs just handing over your money.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @AirbusX & @64bitmodels
> 
> Whatever the hour was supposed to be it definitely didn't convince me why should I shell out $500-$600 on a brand new system. I mainly saw games that are being released next year. The harsh reality it doesn't even feel like Next Gen the quality I saw was PS4 quality this is basically like if you have a Iphone X and the Iphone 11 Pro sure the 11 Pro is badass but your Iphone X is pretty solid... This is basically what is happening with the PS5 vs PS4.... The "Games" I saw felt more like PS4 games than PS5... If this was meant for the PS4 I would have been wow cool but I expected a bit more from them. I expected Grand Turismo 7 on the PS4 not GT Sport and Horizon Zero Dawn 2 is kinda the same. This doesn't feel next gen at all I'm so sorry but it doesn't. They are already to a bad start with these games. They should have waited and just released this next year I feel this is rushed. Even PS3 to PS4 I saw a little diffrence but the PS4 to PS5 I kinda see nothing at all from the games they showed us. Maybe other people would think differently but this is my personal opinion. I just hope these games come to the PS4
> 
> I don't care about load times I never saw problems with the load times on the PS4. That's not important to me Next Gen you are supposed  have a brand new experience I haven't really felt the "New Experience" since the jump between PS2-PS3 the PS4 was a step up and also a step behind with the whole loading the full game on HD. Maybe I'm critiquing it really harshly but this is what I'm supposed to do any gamer supposed to critique something vs just handing over your money.


Youre thinking way too short term on this
Again, remember that this is before the console is even released, ofc theyre going to feel like ps4 game when it's at the start...
Later on in the console generation you will see games that could have never been done on a ps4, games that do push the console to the extreme, games that will sell you on the console. I don't get the ps5 because of a few launch day games, i get it because of the games that are coming, the games that will give me an experience that can't be found a generation behind, the games that take full advantage of the console's capabilities. to give up on next gen and stay on PS4 just because the launch titles don't exactly look up to your standards... it makes no sense. Patience is key. A patient gamer is a happy gamer


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Patience is key. A patient gamer is a happy gamer


Which is why I personally won't be getting a PS5 at launch; I'll maybe wait a year or so, see if there's more than two games I'm interested in, see if there's a model revision down the line.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Youre thinking way too short term on this
> Again, remember that this is before the console is even released, ofc theyre going to feel like ps4 game when it's at the start...
> Later on in the console generation you will see games that could have never been done on a ps4, games that do push the console to the extreme, games that will sell you on the console. I don't get the ps5 because of a few launch day games, i get it because of the games that are coming, the games that will give me an experience that can't be found a generation behind, the games that take full advantage of the console's capabilities. to give up on next gen and stay on PS4 just because the launch titles don't exactly look up to your standards... it makes no sense. Patience is key. A patient gamer is a happy gamer



This is exactly what I said before the PS5 was revealed I'll wait a good 3 or possibility 4 years  before I decide if I want a PS5 or a Series X. I been so spoiled with modded systems I have plenty time to wait it out I'm only saying I wasn't impressed in what I saw. If these was for PS4 then I would have been impressed but PS5 I wasn't impressed.

Hopefully in the up conning years Next Gen can bring out that "New Gaming Experience"  I'm kinda more interested in virtual reality gaming at this point vs console gaming (Something like Dot Hack Sign) I know that is futuristic but console gaming is kinda slowing down and graphics will reach it's limitations


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

Diminishing returns on graphics improvements are a real thing, but at the same time, any PC gamer can tell you what a night and day difference it makes going from [email protected] FPS to [email protected] FPS, let alone higher resolutions like 4K.  Consoles have been stuck at 30 FPS or less since first being introduced in 1972, so I think nearly 50 years of subpar performance has given some console gamers a variation of Stockholm syndrome.  Hopefully seeing PS5/XBSX operating in person on a high-performance display can snap them out of it.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Diminishing returns on graphics improvements are a real thing, but at the same time, any PC gamer can tell you what a night and day difference it makes going from [email protected] FPS to [email protected] FPS, let alone higher resolutions like 4K.  Consoles have been stuck at 30 FPS or less since first being introduced in 1972, so I think nearly 50 years of subpar performance has given some console gamers a variation of Stockholm syndrome.  Hopefully seeing PS5/XBSX in person on a high-performance display can snap them out of it.


suprisingly nintendo has the best performance
Super mario odyssey, splatoon 2, mario kart 8 deluxe and normal, super mario 3d world, smash ultimate, mario maker 2, and even link's awakening, even if it's not consistent, all run at 60fps
suprising how the console with the worst specs runs with the best framerate.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

then again nintendo has always been gameplay over graphics. and better framerate enhances the gameplay


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> suprisingly nintendo has the best performance
> Super mario odyssey, splatoon 2, mario kart 8 deluxe and normal, super mario 3d world, smash ultimate, mario maker 2, and even link's awakening, even if it's not consistent, all run at 60fps
> suprising how the console with the worst specs runs with the best framerate.


They could've done the same with PS4 and XB1 games, but nah, they'd rather shove ten thousand extra polygons into every frame and render at 20 FPS.  Thankfully PS5 and XBSX shouldn't need to make any compromises in either performance or graphics, at least for the first half of their life cycles.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> They could've done the same with PS4 and XB1 games, but nah, they'd rather shove ten thousand extra polygons into every frame and render at 20 FPS.  Thankfully PS5 and XBSX shouldn't need to make any compromises in either performance or graphics, at least for the first half of their life cycles.


artstyle is 90% more important than graphics
yea a game can look nice when you first see it but it wont last unless it has a unique artstyle


----------



## Serberker (Jun 12, 2020)

I hope we'll get HZD2 for ps4.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> suprisingly nintendo has the best performance
> Super mario odyssey, splatoon 2, mario kart 8 deluxe and normal, super mario 3d world, smash ultimate, mario maker 2, and even link's awakening, even if it's not consistent, all run at 60fps suprising how the console with the worst specs runs with the best framerate. then again nintendo has always been gameplay over graphics. and better framerate enhances the gameplay



Very poor comparison. It's not like other current gen consoles couldn't run any of those games at 60fps. And then there's the fact that none of those games are anywhere near as graphically demanding as AAA titles on other consoles.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 12, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @AirbusX & @64bitmodels
> 
> Whatever the hour was supposed to be it definitely didn't convince me why should I shell out $500-$600 on a brand new system. I mainly saw games that are being released next year. The harsh reality it doesn't even feel like Next Gen the quality I saw was PS4 quality this is basically like if you have a Iphone X and the Iphone 11 Pro sure the 11 Pro is badass but your Iphone X is pretty solid... This is basically what is happening with the PS5 vs PS4.... The "Games" I saw felt more like PS4 games than PS5... If this was meant for the PS4 I would have been wow cool but I expected a bit more from them. I expected Grand Turismo 7 on the PS4 not GT Sport and Horizon Zero Dawn 2 is kinda the same. This doesn't feel next gen at all I'm so sorry but it doesn't. They are already to a bad start with these games. They should have waited and just released this next year I feel this is rushed. Even PS3 to PS4 I saw a little diffrence but the PS4 to PS5 I kinda see nothing at all from the games they showed us. Maybe other people would think differently but this is my personal opinion. I just hope these games come to the PS4
> 
> I don't care about load times I never saw problems with the load times on the PS4. That's not important to me Next Gen you are supposed  have a brand new experience I haven't really felt the "New Experience" since the jump between PS2-PS3 the PS4 was a step up and also a step behind with the whole loading the full game on HD. Maybe I'm critiquing it really harshly but this is what I'm supposed to do any gamer supposed to critique something vs just handing over your money.



Newsflash: most launch games for systems aren't a huge leap from the games being made for the current generation visually!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Very poor comparison. It's not like other current gen consoles couldn't run any of those games at 60fps. And then there's the fact that none of those games are anywhere near as graphically demanding as AAA titles on other consoles.


It's less the fact the other consoles can run it and moreso the fact that other console devs refuse to give any shits about performance even when it could drastically improve the gameplay
Nintendo throws away graphics in exchange for a superior framerate, and in the current industry that's pretty rare in the console dev scene, where most of the devs make their games look pretty and throw away how the game actually performs because muh polygons
Tell me whens the last time you saw a PS4/Xbox one game that ran at 60fps while compromizing graphics


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Very poor comparison. It's not like other current gen consoles couldn't run any of those games at 60fps. And then there's the fact that *none of those games are anywhere near as graphically demanding* as AAA titles on other consoles.


That's entirely the point, Sony and Microsoft are _choosing_ to make their consoles struggle to render games, apparently just so each of their respective fan bases can argue about which slideshow is better looking.  Meanwhile, Nintendo comes out looking far more enlightened by comparison, and they don't even have to bother competing with the other two in the truest sense.  Sony obviously won this generation by sales numbers, but I'd argue that Nintendo won it when measuring by a number of other metrics.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 12, 2020)

That's not even final design??


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 12, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Newsflash: most launch games for systems aren't a huge leap from the games being made for the current generation visually!



You are correct maybe I'm not too impressed all the games I saw today basically looked the same as TLOU2 trailer for PS4


----------



## AlexMCS (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> also can i say something? i despise the over the shoulder perspective most AAA games are taking nowadays. Usually when i see a game us a perspective like that it lets me know the game's going to control like shit. god of war, horizon zero dawn, fortnite, anthem etc.
> First person or fully 3rd person controlls a hell of a lot better.



First person can DIAF IMO.
Anything is better than that. I like to see the damn character.

Also,


----------



## W9qI8k5QMf (Jun 12, 2020)

amazing.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jun 12, 2020)

I hope that developers finally understand


*Frame rate > graphics*


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

MeAndHax said:


> I hope that developers finally understand
> 
> 
> *Frame rate < graphics*


ive been saying it all this time
who needs 60fps when you can have 5 million extra polygons lolololololool


----------



## MeAndHax (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ive been saying it all this time
> who needs 60fps when you can have 5 million extra polygons lolololololool


Lmao my mistake sry


----------



## Delerious (Jun 12, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> First person can DIAF IMO.
> Anything is better than that. I like to see the damn character.
> 
> Also,


*
"It's time to Dual Sense!"*

I know, it was a dumb joke. And I am not sorry.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 12, 2020)

Man these Router and Binder memes are going out of control lul.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 12, 2020)

I need to get a 8k tv for this.


----------



## SuperDan (Jun 12, 2020)

I just dunno why but ive lost interest in PS5 ..since i got a gaming PC last year im sure its going to be a awesome console & have decent exclusive games .... but at a crazy high price $500 to $600 for a console $60 to play online for a year ... $60 to $100 a game ... nahh mate im out ..


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> I just dunno why but ive lost interest in PS5 ..since i got a gaming PC last year im sure its going to be a awesome console & have decent exclusive games .... but at a crazy high price $500 to $600 for a console $60 to play online for a year ... $60 to $100 a game ... nahh mate im out ..


Huzzah for already having a 4-year-old PC on par with XBSX so I can afford to get a PS5 too.  

Edit: screw paying for online though.  Hell, I'm 50-50 on whether I'll even pay for games or just wait for an exploit instead.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Huzzah for already having a 4-year-old PC on par with XBSX so I can afford to get a PS5 too.


Huzzah for having a switch on the ready so i can catch up to all the multiplats ive been missing throughout 2016-2019


----------



## Jayro (Jun 12, 2020)

This should be fun.





By the way @Chary , nice job on the coverage. Good reporting on your part. Thank you for all that you do to keep us informed.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 12, 2020)

Was I lied?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 12, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Was I lied?


Yes. This is what I was hoping for realistically:


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2020)

I would be alright with getting rid of the disc slot, if that meant getting game carts instead.


64bitmodels said:


> also can i say something? i despise the over the shoulder perspective most AAA games are taking nowadays.
> 
> First person or fully 3rd person controlls a hell of a lot better.


Doesn't really bother me much either way. Guess it depends on the game. I know every game can't do this, but having a choice between them is nice.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 12, 2020)

I can't take this seriously. It actually, finally looks like one of those crappy mockup renders that some fanboy made to try and fool the community. Well played, Sony.. Jesus...


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Was I lied?


You were lied to, yes, and in this case that's a good thing since that blurb is basically describing Google Stadia.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't know why but Bugsnax looks like it could be fun. It reminds me of the Chao Garden in a way.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 12, 2020)

Can someone give me a tl;dw summary? I know there's one with a disc drive and one without, and have a general idea of the games, but was a price announced, or is Sony going to pull its usual Last-Stand-Anime-Battle trick of waiting to undercut the other guy at launch?

Main reason I'm asking is because I'm at work atm.


----------



## leerpsp (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm gonna get it, This will be the 1st system I get at launch but it seems I'll have to redo my gaming area since it does not look like this will be able to lay on its side, I have a lot of bluray moves/anime blurays so i'll get the one with the bluray player even if that one cost more because Id like to have one that does both gaming and play movies so I don't have to have an extra device to take up space, I know the ps5 will not launch with Funimation and Crunchyroll But I just got me an apple tv 4k and refuse to replace it with anything since that thing cost me over $200 with shipping for the 32gb ver.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 12, 2020)

Deathloop has an interesting premise, but it seems a shoutout of how we gamers, tend to use save/load feature to restart our game. it can be a hit and miss because its premise - restarting a game for a trial and error is not a new feature.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Can someone give me a tl;dw summary? I know there's one with a disc drive and one without, and have a general idea of the games, but was a price announced, or is Sony going to pull its usual Last-Stand-Anime-Battle trick of waiting to undercut the other guy at launch?


No price announced yet.  I'm sticking with a guess of about $500, and XBSX coming in closer to $600.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 12, 2020)

Since RE8 got announced, I'm curious as to what the best versions of the prior seven (eight?) games are, along with any important side games. The RE:makes count as the originals.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 12, 2020)

Boring generic crap only? Oh well, that's sony for you


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 12, 2020)

I missed Kena: Bridge of Spirits and well, it looks pretty good.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> Removing the optical drive is -50 dollars, so yea its pretty dumb not to get the normal edition
> a digital version worries me though, it's making me think we won't see a slim version down the line



My guess is $150-$200 difference.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 12, 2020)

Well, color me impressed, love the design and the games look incredible, looks like Microsoft will have there work cut for them once again lol ;P


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> My guess is $150-$200 difference.


For an internal blu-ray drive?  They're $50 on the consumer market, so Sony can definitely churn them out for even less.  Any additional discount for the digital edition beyond that would be solely out of the goodness of Sony's heart, so don't expect much.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)

Maybe the price is the same for both models but the Digital only has more ssd space. That would be smart... One System one price


----------



## DarkSeele (Jun 12, 2020)

The PS5 design memes have started strong pic.twitter.com/C7nwEg4W17— Tom Warren (@tomwarren) June 11, 2020



That looks like a fan mock-up for the ps3 and the “collar” is a bit much.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 12, 2020)

With the Vita dead, Sony's continued interest in remote play, and the fact that Sony sent their players a survey a few months back asking if they'd be into the possibility of this, do you think it's possible that Sony might work with Nintendo to allow PS5 owners to remote play their system with a Switch? Like I'm sure it will still allow Vita owners to do so, but those lack some key buttons, and they aren't in nearly as many people's hands as Switchs are which only continue to get into more people's possessions by the day. It could definitely be mutually beneficial, encouraging the sales of both devices, as you would need both to make use of it, and Sony straight up asked recently about the possibility of remote playing the PS4 with a Switch, so this may not be as impossible as one might initially think.  

I dunno why this is where my head has gone, but remote play and psvr were pretty big things for the PS4 that many would like to be implemented into the PS5.  And while I suspect PSVR is going to be a part of the PS5 and continue to see support and maybe even a new model there, I'm not sure to what end remote play will continue.  Like I'm sure they'll allow our smartphones and if we still own Vitas, to play that way.  But they must recognize how perfect the Switch would be for that feature, and how many gamers already have one at that.  It gets my conspiracy gears grinding.  I'm sure there are some legit reasons not to have such cross-promotion, but it really  does seem like it could be very synergistic in practice.


----------



## _abysswalker_ (Jun 12, 2020)

ieatpixels said:


> Everyone says it looks like a wifi router, can anyone make a comparison? I personally haven't seen wifi routers with that sandwich design. or with the two tone colours, etc.



You need a pinch of imagination to make it so


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jun 12, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> With the Vita dead, Sony's continued interest in remote play, and the fact that Sony sent their players a survey a few months back asking if they'd be into the possibility of this, do you think it's possible that Sony might work with Nintendo to allow PS5 owners to remote play their system with a Switch? Like I'm sure it will still allow Vita owners to do so, but those lack some key buttons, and they aren't in nearly as many people's hands as Switchs are which only continue to get into more people's possessions by the day. It could definitely be mutually beneficial, encouraging the sales of both devices, as you would need both to make use of it, and Sony straight up asked recently about the possibility of remote playing the PS4 with a Switch, so this may not be as impossible as one might initially think.
> 
> I dunno why this is where my head has gone, but remote play and psvr were pretty big things for the PS4 that many would like to be implemented into the PS5.  And while I suspect PSVR is going to be a part of the PS5 and continue to see support and maybe even a new model there, I'm not sure to what end remote play will continue.  Like I'm sure they'll allow our smartphones and if we still own Vitas, to play that way.  But they must recognize how perfect the Switch would be for that feature, and how many gamers already have one at that.  It gets my conspiracy gears grinding.  I'm sure there are some legit reasons not to have such cross-promotion, but it really  does seem like it could be very synergistic in practice.



Neither company really cares about selling consoles per say, those aren't high profit margins. They want to sell games and accessories for their own console.

Playing Sony games on your Switch is super convenient, so you buy more Sony games and fewer NIntendo ones. Not clear what Nintendo is getting out of this.

Rumor was that Sony is researching some kind of portable "companion device" for PS5. That might still surface at some point, even if not this year. In the meantime it would just be phones and android handhelds, since Google/Apple are still allowing that kind of app in their store.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 12, 2020)

Rahkeesh said:


> Neither company really cares about selling consoles per say, those aren't high profit margins. They want to sell games and accessories for their own console.
> 
> *Playing Sony games on your Switch is super convenient, so you buy more Sony games and fewer NIntendo ones. *Not clear what Nintendo is getting out of this.
> 
> Rumor was that Sony is researching some kind of portable "companion device" for PS5. That might still surface at some point, even if not this year. In the meantime it would just be phones and android handhelds, since Google/Apple are still allowing that kind of app in their store.



Hmm,not sure that makes sense, especially since Sony already allows remote play with smartphones they don't even manufacture.  I can't think of many owners of both the latest PlayStation and the latest Nintendo that stop buying exclusives for one system and only then buy exclusives for the other.  Chances are, if you have both, you're getting exclusives for both.  Now 3rd parties might get hurt (someone who might buy a game like Rocket League on the PS4 might then buy Rocket League on the Switch to play on the go, with remote play, that would hurt the demand from such a group of people in getting multiple copies of the same game).  BUT, third parties would have no say if such a deal were made, and I'm sure  Sony and Nintendo do see some money from third party titles sold, but that number will surely be considerably smaller than the exclusive 1st and 2nd party titles.

Frankly, if anything, it could increase the sales of games for both systems.  Such a scenario could encourage owners of one device to now get the other, and suddenly they're exposed to a whole extra world of great exclusives, and now you're buying great games for both systems.  Again, this could be a brilliant little space to find some great synergy for both companies if they handled it properly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)

I like Sackboy, Ratchet and Returnal - can‘t wait to play them.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 12, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> Deathloop has an interesting premise, but it seems a shoutout of how we gamers, tend to use save/load feature to restart our game. it can be a hit and miss because its premise - restarting a game for a trial and error is not a new feature.



Deathloop is cross-platform


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 12, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> Deathloop has an interesting premise, but it seems a shoutout of how we gamers, tend to use save/load feature to restart our game. it can be a hit and miss because its premise - restarting a game for a trial and error is not a new feature.



Really it's nothing all that new at all, its like that Blinx game for the Xbox and one of the Prince of Persia games, both allowed you to rewind time after you make a mistake so you can fix an error.  Hell, in that very same PS5 presentation there appeared to be another game with a similar premise: Returnal.


----------



## xs4all (Jun 12, 2020)

Mmmm, dunno, nothing wowed me, first gen games looks like PS4 Pro.


----------



## Shadowghul91 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## TheSpiritofFF7 (Jun 12, 2020)

xs4all said:


> Mmmm, dunno, nothing wowed me, first gen games looks like PS4 Pro.


Hmm, yeah, the promo pre-rendered movies for them maybe. But you have to remember the disclaimer that everything from the presentation was running on the hardware itself.


----------



## TotalJustice (Jun 12, 2020)

The only thing that interested me was the game called Stray. Cyberpunk cat game? I didn’t see that coming.

Everything else blurred into one, nothing new there. The console design is alright, not bad but certainly not great either.


----------



## DAZA (Jun 12, 2020)

graeme122 said:


> LOL


BINGO


----------



## micp (Jun 12, 2020)

Some interesting games, I am not fond of the design. 
Hope it comes in all black too at launch.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Jun 12, 2020)

Good presentation, yet again they've outdone Microsoft (Microsoft have really out done / undone? themselves, again).

Nice variety, some sequels, some new IP, some actual footage, but allowing scope for more surprises going forward.

I genuinely hope Microsoft have a wealth of games they have yet to show, if not they are going to be worse off than Xbox One vs PS4, even with their good subscription value.

Lol at Rockstar, fluffed red Dead due to greed, they've had to carry GTA V over to another generation. I originally liked they did not pump out rehash after rehash, like Ubisoft (although not the worst), EA, Activision, etc. Trouble is they got greedy,  once they got a (huge) taste of that in-game purchase cash cow, now they've been caught in limbo. I truly hope they learn their lesson from this, but I suspect they won't.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 12, 2020)

at least you can lay it on it's side. good luck laying the cheese box grater on it's side!


----------



## duwen (Jun 12, 2020)

Spider-Man MM looks great... but I never played the first one.
GT7 looks very nice... but I've not played a Gran Tourismo game since the second one on PS1 (I don't count that glorified demo that the PS3 had).
Ratchet & Clank looks incredible... but I've never been interested in playing any of the previous games.
Horizon 2 looks amazing... but I never played the first one.
Demon's Souls looks fantastic... but it's a remake of +decade old game.
Project Athia looks really cool... but, let's face it, it's a tech demo and unlikely to ever release.
A lot of the indies look like my sort of thing, but hard to imagine they wouldn't look/play the same on current gen.
The bulk of the third party stuff looks very good (RE8, Deathloop, etc)... but most of it will be multi-plat, and some of the most interesting stuff shown is at least 2 years from seeing a release.

Console looks... interesting... but a 'vertical-only' device is hard to imagine fitting into my current set-up.

On the whole I thought they did enough to make Microsoft sweat, but they didn't do anything to sell me the system.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

duwen said:


> a 'vertical-only' device is hard to imagine fitting into my current set-up.


It can be laid down horizontally.  From page 5:



shaunj66 said:


> View attachment 213017


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 12, 2020)

Great lineup! Looking forward to August's State of Play!


----------



## DAZA (Jun 12, 2020)

having a second glance at their reveal footage from last night i still stick by most of my comments. im quite shocked they have shown so many indie titles from their reveal.. dont get me wrong its nice to see so many companies show their talent but from a PS5 first showcase of what to expect i would say only a few titles really caught my attention.

and the fact that they have agreed to flog GTA yet again is beyond me (so many commenters have stated) that game alone will now stretch to 3 consoles and im not sure how they are going to sell that one to the masses as the fans and curious parties would have played it to death already!

its good to see they have run with a spiderman game with miles morales following his adventure (im guessing) after in to the spider verse 

Hitman 3 look very professional (no pun intended) and graphically looks sleek and as they said ties up the trilogy.

resident evil.... well, from the looks of it that story is going to be mind blowing and will keep people on the edge of their seats especially if they introduce VR to it..

i havnt played horizon zero dawn but forbidden west does look nice 

unfortunately the other games didnt quite grip me as much but i do wish them good luck and success!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 12, 2020)

duwen said:


> Spider-Man MM looks great... but I never played the first one.
> GT7 looks very nice... but I've not played a Gran Tourismo game since the second one on PS1 (I don't count that glorified demo that the PS3 had).
> Ratchet & Clank looks incredible... but I've never been interested in playing any of the previous games.
> Horizon 2 looks amazing... but I never played the first one.
> ...



I've seen articles of the design being laid down flat horizontally.

If we're talking about first showings with games though, I'd say it's sounding like the PS5 is giving the XSEX (I can't get over this fucking abbreviation XD) a run for its money, as the only things that looked interesting in their initial reveal event was that first Titanfall/COD Advanced Warfare meets David Hasselhoff and that one game where you're the anime hero fighting a bunch of monsters made from, as far as I'm concerned, dank weed. And the latter looked like it could've been a game on the PS4.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jun 12, 2020)

GTA5 is a mere gateway to GTA online if anyone is still confused about that. As long as that game is active, might as well let people connect with better clients.


----------



## nashismo (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## SundayWarrior (Jun 12, 2020)

Only on ssd5 - all this games can be launch on ps4


----------



## GbaNober (Jun 12, 2020)

Metroid Karen Edition confirmed


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2020)

aarti said:


> yoo where's fortnite



 Are you kidding right ? ITS BORED!


----------



## GbaNober (Jun 12, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> PS5 looks like a coffee machine. I take mine with milk and sugar please!


nah it's a mosquito killer


----------



## CactusMan (Jun 12, 2020)

I think I don´t mind how it looks, I just get the no disk edition place it in a drawer and charge the controler with my Switch Light wall charger. Enjoying Oddword and the Square-Enix game. I just need to build a fanin the back a switch to turn it on. Time for some home improvement.


----------



## RLXD (Jun 12, 2020)

Dunno what's more accurate for that designer model of a sanwichmaker.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 12, 2020)

I am not buying that ugly piece of crap.

In more importancy, where is *THIS*?:





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I would honestly much rather buy a ps5 that looks like its devkit.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> I still can't get over the fact they opened with GTA V. Rockstar have deep pockets. Shameless fucking money grabbers.
> 
> (Said as someone who still actively plays GTA Online)


Yeah, they skipped the PS4/XBOX generation. And still no GTA VI announcement.


----------



## aarti (Jun 12, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Are you kidding right ? ITS BORED!


bruh


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> For an internal blu-ray drive?  They're $50 on the consumer market, so Sony can definitely churn them out for even less.  Any additional discount for the digital edition beyond that would be solely out of the goodness of Sony's heart, so don't expect much.



No, a 4K Blu-Ray drive is not $50 on the consumer market.


Apart from that. I think the console looks great. Much better than the boring, square PS4 Pro & Switch that's in my setup. I should say everything that's in my system. PS4 Pro, router, modem, av receiver, center channel, Switch, etc. is all just plain, boring, flat black and square/rectangular.

Also, those hyped for Spider-Man: Miles Morales... it's only an upgraded & expanded version of the first game. The Miles part is basically DLC.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> No, a 4K Blu-Ray drive is not $50 on the consumer market.


You're right, 4K playback adds between $20 and $30 to the price, for a total of about $80 on the consumer market.  Sony can definitely still manufacture them at less than $50 per unit, though.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> You're right, 4K playback adds between $20 and $30 to the price, for a total of about $80 on the consumer market.  Sony can definitely still manufacture them at less than $50, though.



Please show me a Sony 4K Blu-ray player for $80. Edit, not to mention... do you really think they would manufacture 2 completely different versions of their console at only a $50 difference to the consumer? C'mon.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Please show me a Sony 4K Blu-ray player for $80.


Well now that's moving the goalposts, I didn't say a Sony brand 4K blu-ray drive specifically is $80 on the consumer market.  Matter of fact, it seems like Sony doesn't manufacture those drives for purchase at all outside of complete player units, and there's a lot of additional costs to account for in those.  They can be found for around $200, so it's reasonable to assume Sony is valuing the drive itself at about $100 including a consumer mark-up.



D34DL1N3R said:


> not to mention... do you really think they would manufacture 2 completely different versions of their console at only a $50 difference to the consumer? C'mon.


Nah, they'll probably be willing to eat a small loss on the digital edition because it locks consumers into buying games through the Playstation store and thus increases profits in the long-term.  I'd wager ~$500 for the standard model, ~$400 for the digital edition.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Well now that's moving the goalposts, I didn't say a Sony brand 4K blu-ray drive specifically is $80 on the consumer market.  Matter of fact, it seems like Sony doesn't manufacture those drives for purchase at all outside of complete player units, and there's a lot of additional costs to account for in those.  They can be found for around $200, so it's reasonable to assume Sony is valuing the drive itself at about $100 including a consumer mark-up.
> 
> 
> Nah, they'll probably be willing to eat a small loss on the digital edition because it locks consumers into buying games through the Playstation store and thus increases profits in the long-term.  I'd wager ~$500 for the standard model, ~$400 for the digital edition.



Except you're getting a complete player unit. LoL. Your $100 difference guess isn't far off from my $150 low point, so I'm not even sure why you're questioning it. Also, what was the price difference between XB1S, and XB1S digital only version at their launches?


----------



## RLXD (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Except you're getting a complete player unit. LoL. Your $100 difference guess isn't far off from my $150 low point, so I'm not even sure why you're questioning it. Also, what was the price difference between XB1S, and XB1S digital only version at their launches?


50$.
I expect the digital only unit to be around 549 and the blu ray one around 599.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Except you're getting a complete player unit. LoL.


Right, but they aren't sticking an entire player unit with associated motherboard, digital display and etc inside PS5, that'd be hilariously redundant.



D34DL1N3R said:


> Also, what was the price difference between XB1S, and XB1S digital only version at their launches?


The 1TB version of each was $350 and $250 at launch, respectively.  The 500GB XB1S was $300.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

RLXD said:


> 50$.
> I expect the digital only unit to be around 549 and the blu ray one around 599.



Nonsense. because far too many people would just buy the version with the drive if it's only a measly $50 more. Especially if they have a collection of PS4 games on disc, that are supposedly backwards compatible with it.



Xzi said:


> Right, but they aren't sticking an entire player unit with associated motherboard, digital display and etc inside PS5, that'd be hilariously redundant.
> 
> 
> The 1TB version of each was $350 and $250 at launch, respectively.  The 500GB XB1S was $300.



They have to have some of the full player hardware inside other than just the drive, even if it's integrated into the same motherboard as the rest of the PS5. And 4K bare bones drives still aren't $80, unless a person is buying complete garbage. There are things like Dolby Vision license fees that those garbage 4K PC drives absolutely do not have, and I cannot see Sony not supporting both Dolby Vision and HDR10/+ on the PS5's optical drive.

And again, you even clarified it yourself. There was a $100 difference between the 1TB XB1S models. If you're saying $100 and I'm saying $150 at the low point. Why are you even having an issue with my guess? You're acting like you're saying $100 difference and I said $250-$300.

I can agree on $100-$150 difference. But not a chance will it be a measly $50. I have nothing more to add.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> And 4K bare bones drives still aren't $80, unless a person is buying complete garbage.


I can't speak to that from personal experience, but a number of them do have really solid user reviews across the board.  Just as with SSDs, prices aren't anywhere near as ridiculous as they used to be.



D34DL1N3R said:


> Why are you even having an issue with my guess?


I don't have any issue with it.  It's just as I said before, it largely comes down to how generous Sony is feeling (and how badly they want to get people hooked on all-digital) since their internal manufacturing cost per drive is likely below $50.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> because far too many people would just buy the version with the drive if it's only a measly $50 more



I'd consider buying it because it looks sexier, not because $50 is isn't "measly"--but I don't like that you can say that, knowing that if I would ask you, you would not shell any out for charity.



D34DL1N3R said:


> They have to have some of the full player hardware inside other than just the drive, even if it's integrated into the same motherboard as the rest of the PS5.



If you are familiar with how computers work, a Bluray drive is the player hardware, and the software manages it in conjunction with the rest of the computer hardware.


----------



## Vila_ (Jun 12, 2020)

tbh at least it doesn't look like a dark Apple time capsule


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2020)

RLXD said:


> 50$.
> I expect the digital only unit to be around 549 and the blu ray one around 599.



If it is true then I will go with 599 euro. If digital only to be around 499 and the standard edition to be around 599 then I will go with 599. Digital is a CRAP.. ABSOLUTELY CRAP! 

I am going to smell the coffee that digital edition is going to be fail miserable in the market soon.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 12, 2020)

The digital version is probably going to be $100 off similar to how Microsoft did the Xbox One S (Digital Version). Digital games you don't even own them you lease them because you can't even transfer them to a different account so those games are only good on your account. If you get banned then you are SOL IDK why they just didn't make a BC version of the PS5 and charged $100 more that would have been more useful than digital. 

This point goes to Series-X (Sony take notes)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

tabzer said:


> I'd consider buying it because it looks sexier, not because $50 is isn't "measly"--but I don't like that you can say that, knowing that if I would ask you, you would not shell any out for charity.
> 
> If you are familiar with how computers work, a Bluray drive is the player hardware, and the software manages it in conjunction with the rest of the computer hardware.



First of all, don't pretend to act like you know ANYTHING about me or what charities I have or have not shelled out to in my 48 years of life. Stupid comment is completely stupid. Okay? Thanks.

Secondly, if you really think I don't know the difference between software and hardware... well... outside of saying another stupid comment being completely stupid & not even fitting the context of anything anyone was talking about, I will refrain from saying what I REALLY want to say.


----------



## Jonna (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> First of all, don't pretend to act like you know ANYTHING about me or what charities I have or have not shelled out to in my 48 years of life. Stupid comment is completely stupid. Okay? Thanks.
> 
> Secondly, if you really think I don't know the difference between software and hardware... well... outside of saying another stupid comment being completely stupid & not even fitting the context of anything anyone was talking about, I will refrain from saying what I REALLY want to say.


Woah, this post got to be a little too much bait for an unnecessary argument lol


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

Jonna said:


> Woah, this post got to be a little too much bait for an unnecessary argument lol



It amuses me that you didn't feel that way about the op's completely unnecessary and irrelevant comments.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jun 12, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> With the Vita dead, Sony's continued interest in remote play, and the fact that Sony sent their players a survey a few months back asking if they'd be into the possibility of this, do you think it's possible that Sony might work with Nintendo to allow PS5 owners to remote play their system with a Switch? Like I'm sure it will still allow Vita owners to do so, but those lack some key buttons, and they aren't in nearly as many people's hands as Switchs are which only continue to get into more people's possessions by the day. It could definitely be mutually beneficial, encouraging the sales of both devices, as you would need both to make use of it, and Sony straight up asked recently about the possibility of remote playing the PS4 with a Switch, so this may not be as impossible as one might initially think.
> 
> I dunno why this is where my head has gone, but remote play and psvr were pretty big things for the PS4 that many would like to be implemented into the PS5.  And while I suspect PSVR is going to be a part of the PS5 and continue to see support and maybe even a new model there, I'm not sure to what end remote play will continue.  Like I'm sure they'll allow our smartphones and if we still own Vitas, to play that way.  But they must recognize how perfect the Switch would be for that feature, and how many gamers already have one at that.  It gets my conspiracy gears grinding.  I'm sure there are some legit reasons not to have such cross-promotion, but it really  does seem like it could be very synergistic in practice.



Something is brewing among the 3 companies ( Tri Force Alliance again ) wither it comes to fruition is a different story
(Microsoft wants a DRM system like Movies Anywhere buy the game and its unlocked across Systems, now why would this happen every major Corp wants a piece of the Video Game industry Amazon Apple Google just to name a few. To me it seems these 3 will tackle 3 areas Sony consoles Microsoft Pc Nintendo portable the Digital age is becoming more apparent now that games are making disc drives useless and games are being programmed for ssd, Microsoft also has the Servers that Sony and Nintendo have interest in using. Still have the Xbox live rumors for Switch plus the idea of PlayStation remote play. One more other thing about Microsoft they are thinking about doing a disc to digital trade in program this will also look to kill the resale markets like GameStop  which is already barely holding on. Digital age can be a scary thing because companies dictate the Rights like leasing and no one is giving any new info going forward. Nintendo is the scariest on Digital sales because they tie it to specific systems and soon I’m sure internet connection will become mandatory for DRM checks for all systems.) So anything is possible and if you do see PS remote app come to Switch then you know something major will happen for the next future generation among the core 3 ,but that weighs heavily on outside competition


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 12, 2020)

PS5 design is growing on me. I think it looks a lot better in the horizontal position.


----------



## Jonna (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> It amuses me that you didn't feel that way about the op's completely unnecessary and irrelevant comments.


It's the small things.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 12, 2020)

Jonna said:


> It's the small things.



You mean like accusing someone of being a heartless cheap ass and incredibly stupid?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 12, 2020)

TotalJustice said:


> The only thing that interested me was the game called Stray. Cyberpunk cat game? I didn’t see that coming.
> 
> Everything else blurred into one, nothing new there. The console design is alright, not bad but certainly not great either.


Oddworld? Resident Evil? Destruction Allstars? Deathloop? Demon's Souls? F*cking Bugsnax? No, CATGAME.


----------



## TheCasualties (Jun 12, 2020)

That Demon's Souls trailer gave me chills. That the only game on this list I'm really interested in. Wish they would release for PC too.. I'll just wait for a good deal. 

New game from Arkane sounds cool, that will hopefully come to PC at some point..  God I hate console exclusivity.


----------



## TyTheTuber (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm excited!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 12, 2020)

Hmmm... I wonder if it will fit.


----------



## mightymuffy (Jun 12, 2020)

I know, size of the bastard.... this was clear looking at the shot with the controller by its side: if we don't get a holographic image of the Eye of Sauron on top when we fire it up they missed a big opportunity.....
Thankfully (and it's taken a day for me to find out! Work has got in the way there!) I've since found out it can be placed horizontally - MUCH better looking that way - I might actually buy one now!


----------



## tabzer (Jun 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> First of all, don't pretend to act like you know ANYTHING about me or what charities I have or have not shelled out to in my 48 years of life. Stupid comment is completely stupid. Okay? Thanks.
> 
> Secondly, if you really think I don't know the difference between software and hardware... well... outside of saying another stupid comment being completely stupid & not even fitting the context of anything anyone was talking about, I will refrain from saying what I REALLY want to say.



I didn't even have to ask!  I didn't say that you were stupid, but your "you don't know me" rant makes you looks like it (on top of being uncharitable).  Also, you seem to think that the PS5 needs an extra motherboard dedicated to handling blu-ray. 

I read a post before I respond to it.  You should try it sometime.  Okay?  Thanks.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2020)

PS5 really is huge. Even more so when you compare it with other consoles.


----------



## Something whatever (Jun 13, 2020)

The Sony air conditioner works very well, not gonna lie


----------



## Drogy (Jun 13, 2020)

no no no no, no no no no no, no no, no.


----------



## SexiestManAlive (Jun 13, 2020)

YEAAA LBP!!!!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 13, 2020)

tabzer said:


> I didn't even have to ask!  I didn't say that you were stupid, but your "you don't know me" rant makes you looks like it (on top of being uncharitable).  Also, you seem to think that the PS5 needs an extra motherboard dedicated to handling blu-ray.
> 
> I read a post before I respond to it.  You should try it sometime.  Okay?  Thanks.



Oh please. Stop trying to play the innocent here. It's not working. Your charity and software/hardware comments were pure blatant insinuations at how you viewed my intelligence. I also quite clearly stated that the drive requires other components even if built in to the same motherboard as the rest of the PS5. I never once said anything about an entire extra motherboard. At all. You injected that nonsense all on your own.

And you want to continue the intelligence insults & make comments about reading properly? LOL! Okay bud. I'm finished with this. Okay? Thanks.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 13, 2020)

A game called 'Stray' releasing next year?

Not if I have anything to say about it.. I'M GONNA FUCKIN' SUE!


----------



## GodsBUTT (Jun 13, 2020)

IS EVERYONE BLIND LOOK AT THIS




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Anyone else hearing rumors about the pricing? Saying it's between $600-$750 USD. If so, Playstation is gonna have another PS3.


It is rumored to be $500


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 13, 2020)

Well, at least it might fit better horizontally than the Xbox. I'm more on the meh side of things. It would probably all look better with a solid color anyway.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 13, 2020)

Another PlayStation that looks like what someone thinks a console from the future would look like. Great.

I think I'm done with Resident Evil.


----------



## Ampersound (Jun 13, 2020)

Here is what i don't get, what is the purpose of having a speedy ssd when you still get the games on a physical medium like bluerays.
There you have the bottleneck again.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 13, 2020)

Ampersound said:


> Here is what i don't get, what is the purpose of having a speedy ssd when you still get the games on a physical medium like bluerays.
> There you have the bottleneck again.


Games are fully installed on the hard drive on PS4 and the disc is just used for DRM checks. Same will be done with PS5.


----------



## Ampersound (Jun 13, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Games are fully installed on the hard drive on PS4 and the disc is just used for DRM checks. Same will be done with PS5.


Ah i didn't know that. So if someone buys a physical game they need to insert the disc for it to work, and if someone buys it from the online store he won't have the additional need for a disc? I get that they can't allow someone to play it for free while re-selling the game to someone else, but it feels kinda lame.

With games being ~100Gb these days I feel like that hightech ssd will either be way too small, or drive up the price tremendously.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2020)

Ampersound said:


> Ah i didn't know that. So if someone buys a physical game they need to insert the disc for it to work, and if someone buys it from the online store he won't have the additional need for a disc? I get that they can't allow someone to play it for free while re-selling the game to someone else, but it feels kinda lame.
> 
> With games being ~100Gb these days I feel like that hightech ssd will either be way too small, or drive up the price tremendously.


Yes, and it is kind of annoying to have to go look for the disc when the whole game is installed on your console, you have the icon to select it, you can run it but it still asks you to go fetch the disc without a real purpose as if you were a dog.


----------



## Jonna (Jun 13, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> You mean like accusing someone of being a heartless cheap ass and incredibly stupid?


No, I mean like a tiny piece of bread.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 13, 2020)

Jonna said:


> No, I mean like a tiny piece of bread.



But... all bread is good. Even tiny pieces. I guess except pumpernickel and rye. I don't care for those two much at all. lol


----------



## Axido (Jun 13, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Yes, and it is kind of annoying to have to go look for the disc when the whole game is installed on your console, you have the icon to select it, you can run it but it still asks you to go fetch the disc without a real purpose as if you were a dog.



Times must have been harsh when you had to put in a CD back when the console (i.e. the PS1 through PS3) actually had to read data off of it in order to play the game.

If you don't mind your right to resell a game, you can still buy the digital version. Otherwise it's just like the good old times, but with the added "benefit" of you having time for a cup of tea or two while that stupidly big game you just bought and can't wait to play installs on your stupidly small hard drive. I find that more annoying than fetching a disc from my usually decently arranged collection.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 13, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Oh please. Stop trying to play the innocent here. It's not working. Your charity and software/hardware comments were pure blatant insinuations at how you viewed my intelligence. I also quite clearly stated that the drive requires other components even if built in to the same motherboard as the rest of the PS5. I never once said anything about an entire extra motherboard. At all. You injected that nonsense all on your own.
> 
> And you want to continue the intelligence insults & make comments about reading properly? LOL! Okay bud. I'm finished with this. Okay? Thanks.




There's no innocence here.  It's simple.  You were being a putz and I was pointing it out.  I said that if I asked, you would reject contributing to charity; and here it is--I didn't even ask and you jumped to self-martyring and lashing out.  How can one be more pathetic one would wonder.  How about it?  Will you give me fifty bucks?  I thought not...



D34DL1N3R said:


> heartless cheap ass and incredibly stupid




You also stated previously, that the PS5 would need to integrate player hardware, beyond the drive, and that it would cost Sony more than $50 to do it.  If you feel like your intelligence is being insulted it's purely projection from a guilty conscience.  Okay? Thanks.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2020)

Axido said:


> Times must have been harsh when you had to put in a CD back when the console (i.e. the PS1 through PS3) actually had to read data off of it in order to play the game.


Back then it made sense, on the one hand you didn't have to wait half an hour for the game to install, you just put the disc on and you played; on the hand other hand it actually made sense to put the disc in as the data had to be read from the disc, not the case anymore with current consoles, you shouldn't need to put the disc in if the game is already installed, there's no real need to do it other than a cumbersome DRM sloution.


Axido said:


> If you don't mind your right to resell a game, you can still buy the digital version. Otherwise it's just like the good old times, but with the added "benefit" of you having time for a cup of tea or two while that stupidly big game you just bought and can't wait to play installs on your stupidly small hard drive. I find that more annoying than fetching a disc from my usually decently arranged collection.


I think you could develop a less greedy approach to this type of DRM, e.g. if you put the disc into the console once in the last week/month don't ask for it again. Sure you could say "ah, but that opens the possibility of neighbors using the same game together just sharing the disc here and there", to what I would reply "yeah, don't be so greedy".


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 13, 2020)

tabzer said:


> There's no innocence here.  It's simple.  You were being a putz and I was pointing it out.  I said that if I asked, you would reject contributing to charity; and here it is--I didn't even ask and you jumped to self-martyring and lashing out.  How can one be more pathetic one would wonder.  How about it?  Will you give me fifty bucks?  I thought not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wow. Talk about triggered & completely delusional. I've had enough of your severe mental illness and illiteracy. Added to ignore list. Buh-bye now.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 13, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Wow. Talk about triggered. I've had enough of your severe mental illness and illiteracy. Blocked. Buh-bye now.


I hear that some people drive a oversized trucks because they are compensating for their lack of big penis.  What are 30 emojis compensating for?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 13, 2020)

tabzer said:


> I hear that some people drive a oversized trucks because they are compensating for their lack of penis.  What are 30 emojis compensating for?


Compensates for lack of base for an argument sure, but I'm not sure who you are replying to.
I think I did my "ignore" work right this time around.
I was almost unaware of the ongoing drama, saves time required to skip through it.


----------



## tabzer (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm here, wondering how to properly commend you on your artistic post @sarkwalvein .


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jun 13, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> PS5 really is huge. Even more so when you compare it with other consoles.
> View attachment 213140


PS5 is the first ever mainline launch games machine by Sony that I do not like the look of.


----------



## Minox (Jun 13, 2020)

Not a big fan of the design, but the games look cool enough. That being said, if I were to get a newer console I would probably opt for the Xbox and Xbox Game Pass. For me who mainly does my gaming on PC I don't feel like investing too heavily into any console.


----------



## Axido (Jun 13, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> Back then it made sense, on the one hand you didn't have to wait half an hour for the game to install, you just put the disc on and you played; on the hand other hand it actually made sense to put the disc in as the data had to be read from the disc, not the case anymore with current consoles, you shouldn't need to put the disc in if the game is already installed, there's no real need to do it other than a cumbersome DRM sloution.
> 
> I think you could develop a less greedy approach to this type of DRM, e.g. if you put the disc into the console once in the last week/month don't ask for it again. Sure you could say "ah, but that opens the possibility of neighbors using the same game together just sharing the disc here and there", to what I would reply "yeah, don't be so greedy".



I feel you. Console manufacturers lack in the fairness department and when it comes to reselling what you bought, they sure try their best to get rid of even the mere possibility. We all remember how MS tried to make the Xbone an always online console. Now Sony gets their take by releasing a (most probably cheaper) all digital PS5. I'm curious how well that thing will sell and I hope it won't at all.

The way to go would be to finally make digital purchases resellable. That way I wouldn't even mind physical game releases vanishing, since digitally sold goods are more eco-friendly anyways.


----------



## Obveron (Jun 14, 2020)

I'd say this thing will be no less than $599 USD.  Even at that price it will be sold at a loss.  XSX might be $699.


----------



## wartutor (Jun 14, 2020)

I say they both will be $699 to $899. Probably be the same price as 1 another.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 14, 2020)

I fear that this system can be breakable. Look at the tips of the console ? They can be bend or break off. I will be careful because I always wear cloth over my PS4 to protect from dust when not in used. I am very fusy and I also use the cloth to cover Nintendo Switch too since NES when I was teenager and still today as an adult.

They are expensive and shouldn't be neglect like I see many consoles and portable in the PAWN shop and in Ebay.. Bad care and poorly. Sad!



wartutor said:


> I say they both will be $699 to $899. Probably be the same price as 1 another.



Hahahaha. Sony is not going to make same mistake twice. I got a feeling that Digital might be 499 and Standard might be 599. Dont forget that Sony wants to competitive against Microsoft. Microsoft is going to sell it cheaper than Sony. We shall wait and see.


----------



## ReUnmei (Jun 14, 2020)

May this Console War Burn more then the Xbox 360....


----------



## TomTalker (Jun 14, 2020)

The PS5 looks sleek and smooth. Xbox Series X not that appealing.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok this looks a bit better visually than what i initially saw it will look like.
Controller is so unoriginal its almost boring...at least it follows the console's style. But it looks like a regular PS4 controller with some white skin/coat.

Anyway, consoles shouldn't look like PC towers, that's just stupid design imo. I already have a PC at home, i don't want another one.

I wish Conosle manufacturers make some original designs like they used to instead of this minimalistic crap,
(i don't think of minimalism as a crap per se, its just a figure of speech, but the market is just so over-saturated with these faceless, flat, smooth designs. My eyes don't have anything to follow and "eat")
i imiss times when consoles are small and interesting to look at, and every console had its own "character" and it's their trademark.
Even Play Station 1 looks original and memorable.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



64bitmodels said:


> bruh
> stop trying to kill my hype
> console wars are retarded


When did we started blaming other people opinions for how we feel about stuff?

If someone killed your hype by _text on the screen_ than you where probably falsely hyped, meaning you didn't like this think on your own, but others pulled you into liking.
I mean if you really like something no  one can kill your mood.

Besides, i don't see how console wars are stupid. They are kinda natural, since some like _this _some like _that_ and they clash, hence "war". Not everione is ZEN buddhist. 

Some people have strong feelings about some things and are willing to defend their preference, beliefs and views. i don't see that as a bad thing per se. If nothing it makes this borring gaming scene a bit more interesting if nothing. I mean it's not like its a literal war! xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Harkins1721 said:


> Would love to see the hardware at the end.


Id more like to see games


Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Anyone else hearing rumors about the pricing? Saying it's between $600-$750 USD. If so, Playstation is gonna have another PS3.


And that's cheap?!?!?
Thats literally 2 average paychecks in my country!

Obviously this is console for the ritch.

Anyway, i really wish they stop with this and just make more affordable consoles, or at least manufacture older consoles for cheaper prices.
I mean games are games, no matter where they are played.
Ninrtendo did it with mini consoles it just proves they CAN make but they just push new stuff, which i don't have any problem with but at least make it more affordable for more people and not for elite ones.


----------



## Payne (Jun 15, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> Man these Router and Binder memes are going out of control lul.



That's what i've been waiting for tbh lol


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 15, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I wish Conosle manufacturers make some original designs like they used to instead of this minimalistic crap,
> (i don't think of minimalism as a crap per se, its just a figure of speech, but the market is just so over-saturated with these faceless, flat, smooth designs. My eyes don't have anything to follow and "eat")
> i imiss times when consoles are small and interesting to look at, and every console had its own "character" and it's their trademark.
> Even Play Station 1 looks original and memorable.


And that's where PCs come in! 
The thing i love about gaming PCs (besides all the obvious advantages it has over consoles) is the fact that no matter how you build your PC it will always be a memorable design. Maybe it's because of the RGB, or maybe it uses a mini ATX and is almost as small as a console, maybe it's built into the desk, maybe it's built on the wall, or it just uses a case you really really like. maybe you like the design of the graphics card, or the motherboard, no matter what it is PC designs will stick with you for one reason or another, even the prebuilt ones


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> And that's where PCs come in!
> The thing i love about gaming PCs (besides all the obvious advantages it has over consoles) is the fact that no matter how you build your PC it will always be a memorable design. Maybe it's because of the RGB, or maybe it uses a mini ATX and is almost as small as a console, maybe it's built into the desk, maybe it's built on the wall, or it just uses a case you really really like. maybe you like the design of the graphics card, or the motherboard, no matter what it is PC designs will stick with you for one reason or another, even the prebuilt ones


True..never thought of it that way though. But than again, i actually have except i don't have the money or place to make all that lol

You can literally put Pi in GameCube lol

But one thing that consoles do differently is simplicity and optimization for games.
Oh and the price! ...But apparently not this generation or company...


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 15, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> True..never thought of it that way though. But than again, i actually have except i don't have the money or place to make all that lol
> 
> You can literally put Pi in GameCube lol
> 
> ...


https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/238734-best-500-dollar-build
Also you might want to find something cheaper, but for budget PCs 500 is the sweet spot
Maybe 450 if you look hard enough


----------



## Centrix (Jun 15, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> With the Vita dead, Sony's continued interest in remote play, and the fact that Sony sent their players a survey a few months back asking if they'd be into the possibility of this, do you think it's possible that Sony might work with Nintendo to allow PS5 owners to remote play their system with a Switch? Like I'm sure it will still allow Vita owners to do so, but those lack some key buttons, and they aren't in nearly as many people's hands as Switchs are which only continue to get into more people's possessions by the day. It could definitely be mutually beneficial, encouraging the sales of both devices, as you would need both to make use of it, and Sony straight up asked recently about the possibility of remote playing the PS4 with a Switch, so this may not be as impossible as one might initially think.
> 
> I dunno why this is where my head has gone, but remote play and psvr were pretty big things for the PS4 that many would like to be implemented into the PS5.  And while I suspect PSVR is going to be a part of the PS5 and continue to see support and maybe even a new model there, I'm not sure to what end remote play will continue.  Like I'm sure they'll allow our smartphones and if we still own Vitas, to play that way.  But they must recognize how perfect the Switch would be for that feature, and how many gamers already have one at that.  It gets my conspiracy gears grinding.  I'm sure there are some legit reasons not to have such cross-promotion, but it really  does seem like it could be very synergistic in practice.



While that's a fascinating idea MikaDubbz, I'm not sure the Switch would be able to run any of those games with out developers down scaling them drastically. I've always considered the switch to sit some where between the 4 and the 1 in terms of power from everything I've seen and read, but after seeing what the 5 can do; well It'd be neat to see Big S and Big N team up again, however, I don't for see it happening any time soon bud, its a neat idea though.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 15, 2020)

Centrix said:


> While that's a fascinating idea MikaDubbz, I'm not sure the Switch would be able to run any of those games with out developers down scaling them drastically. I've always considered the switch to sit some where between the 4 and the 1 in terms of power from everything I've seen and read, but after seeing what the 5 can do; well It'd be neat to see Big S and Big N team up again, however, I don't for see it happening any time soon bud, its a neat idea though.



Dude, a hacked Switch can already stream games from your own PC or (by jumping through some extra hoops) even your own PS4.  The system is not only capable of this, homebrewers on this very site have already accomplished the idea in question.  This is entirely feasible, and Sony themselves are at least entertaining the idea considering that they sent out a survey to their own players asking if they'd like to be able to (officially) remote play their PlayStation systems with a Nintendo Switch.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 15, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Dude, a hacked Switch can already stream games from your own PC or (by jumping through some extra hoops) even your own PS4.  The system is not only capable of this, homebrewers on this very site have already accomplished the idea in question.  This is entirely feasible, and Sony themselves are at least entertaining the idea considering that they sent out a survey to their own players asking if they'd like to be able to (officially) remote play their PlayStation systems with a Nintendo Switch.



lol, I actually forgot that the switch had that ability now to stream via homebrew, your right it is possible that it could happen, sorry about the mistake.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Sorry I don't speak young people talk so have no idea what you mean by chad so I googled it and still I have no fucking clue.
> 
> View attachment 213013


 He definitely looks Chad.


Its a game Karen's will go wild for. But a Stacy is probably on the level of Chad. The Virgin will never stack up.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2020)

SG854 said:


> He definitely looks Chad.
> 
> 
> Its a game Karen's will go wild for. But a Stacy is probably on the level of Chad. The Virgin will never stack up.


What?? Lol


----------



## SG854 (Jun 15, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Wait and see how those games perform on ps5 them compare them to pc, before you decide, maybe this time $ony will finally make games to *look good and run at 60fps*.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/forums/topic/238734-best-500-dollar-build
> Also you might want to find something cheaper, but for budget PCs 500 is the sweet spot
> Maybe 450 if you look hard enough



Thats good deal but look at Memory of 8gb.. Not great. You need 16 or 32gb or above for better result. So it might be around 700-800 which is a great deal. Again for Geforce.. try higher than that might lead to about 1,000-1,200. Depends on what you are looking for like recently powerful emulators.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 15, 2020)

ngl the PS5 looks way better when its on its side, it looks like an actual console


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ngl the PS5 looks way better when its on its side, it looks like an actual console


Nope it still looks hideous


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Nope it still looks hideous


nah dude no way
I mean i already liked the look of it when it was revealed in the trailer but when it's on its side it looks way better


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 15, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> nah dude no way
> I mean i already liked the look of it when it was revealed in the trailer but when it's on its side it looks way better


Whatever way its placed it still looks like a cheap Chinese clone console


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 15, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Whatever way its placed it still looks like a cheap Chinese clone console


I have never seen a chinese clone console that looks like this, lol
most of the time they try to copy an already existing design.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 15, 2020)

SG854 said:


>



that's Glorious as F.

games in 2020 woini't have much impact between Titan over 1080TI, or 128gb vs 16gb ram. DUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE xD


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 16, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Anyone else hearing rumors about the pricing? Saying it's between $600-$750 USD. If so, Playstation is gonna have another PS3.



I hope so. The PS3 was awesome. You're making it sound like the PS3 was a failure when it surpassed the 360 in sales, despite many people buying multiple 360s due to the RRoD issue.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 16, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I hope so. The PS3 was awesome. You're making it sound like the PS3 was a failure when it surpassed the 360 in sales, despite many people buying multiple 360s due to the RRoD issue.


it was still the worst performing of the all the playstation consoles, and it cost sony all of their PS2 revenue
Sony wouldnt want something like that to happen again.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 16, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> it was still the worst performing of the all the playstation consoles, and it cost sony all of their PS2 revenue
> Sony wouldnt want something like that to happen again.



Then I can imagine how MS felt coming in last place with the 360. You'd think MS wouldn't want something like that to happen again. Yet it did.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 16, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Then I can imagine how MS felt coming in last place with the 360.


they wouldnt really care since they were making bank off of windows
Either way, the ps3 was awesome (probably the best multimedia console of all time) but it cost sony a shitload of monies
They will sell the ps5 for at least cheaper than 600 even if it's at a loss
Plus lets be real here, if youre going to spend 600+ on a console you may as well get a PC
or just get a PC in general


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 16, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> they wouldnt really care since they were making bank off of windows
> Either way, the ps3 was awesome (probably the best multimedia console of all time) but it cost sony a shitload of monies
> They will sell the ps5 for at least cheaper than 600 even if it's at a loss
> Plus lets be real here, if youre going to spend 600+ on a console you may as well get a PC
> or just get a PC in general



I agree on everything except the last bit. It may be true for Xbox fans, but not for those who love the PS exclusives that may or may not come to PC years down the road. The number of PS exclusives that have already come to PC is very low compared to the number that have not.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 16, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I agree on everything except the last bit. It may be true for Xbox fans, but not for those who love the PS exclusives that may or may not come to PC years down the road. The number of PS exclusives that have already come to PC is very low compared to the number that have not.


If you're a guy like me you mostly wouldnt really care for playstation exclusives since by then i wouldve been too busy playing a hat in time and Sonic Robo Blast 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

no matter whichever side youre on we can all agree keef's video on the whole situation is hilarious


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 16, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> If you're a guy like me you mostly wouldnt really care for playstation exclusives since by then i wouldve been too busy playing a hat in time and Sonic Robo Blast 2
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> no matter whichever side youre on we can all agree keef's video on the whole situation is hilarious




But I've already played A Hat in Time on my PC. Haha. Awesome, awesome game! I buy a console for games I can't play on my PC.


----------



## Legendaykai (Jun 17, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> We're all just here for the SSD really, sony hasnt even announced any exclusives
> tbh i wished that sony would just make online free and have the 'free' games that come with PSN be a bonus but that's never happening as long as theyre greedy.


But where's the profit in that? Nintendo saw that free online was a sinking ship so they joined the paid subscription but i'f you're so against paid online just play offline it's very simple.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jun 17, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> But where's the profit in that? Nintendo saw that free online was a sinking ship so they joined the paid subscription but if you're so against paid online just play offline it's very simple.


we shouldnt have to play offline just because nintendos being a bunch of greedy fucks, and it would be fine if the online service was decent
But its not, we only get a few obscure SNES and NES games and mediocre online. No N64, no GCN, nothing that's worth you paying 20 dollars a year.
Also im sorry but these are multibillion dollar corporations, they really dont need to charge people to use the internet that theyre already paying for


----------



## Legendaykai (Jun 18, 2020)

Sorry but i feel it's the way moving forward I understand your fustration but no profit can be made with free things. ok i wish they would add folders and better file management like they had with the 3ds but to me the switch still feels like a rushed effort to hide the fact of the wii u. plus nintendo as well asother companies like to find ways to save money  and make it not just throw it away.


----------

